# BARCELONA | Suburban rail (Rodalies Renfe & FGC)



## natansalda (Jun 16, 2007)

437.001 said:


> *Lines L6, L7, S1, S2, S5, S55.
> Provença station.*
> 
> It gets so overcrowded at the morning rush hour, that they´ve put platform screen doors on the part of the north-bound platform that is closer to the access to the metro.


Do you have pictures of these??


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^

*Lines L6, L7, S1, S2, S5, S55.
Provença station.*

Photos of the platform screen doors.

They´re only in use during the morning rush hour, the rest of the day they´re open.
They´re only in the northern half of the north-bound platform.


*Photo by IngolfBLN* @ Wikipedia


*Photo by IngolfBLN* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
The pictures were taken off-peak.

The reason why they were installed is that the northern access to the north-bound platform is also the access to metro *L3* and *L5*.
*L5* passengers come from Sants, El Clot-Aragó (in this case, by changing from *L2* to *L5* at Sagrada Familia), and Sagrera-Meridiana stations, so for many people who change from Rodalies to FGC this station is the best option, so the northern side of the platform gets overcrowded.

Due to lack of space, the platforms can´t be widened, and it´s also rather difficult to lenghten them.


----------



## natansalda (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the information


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines L8, S33, S4, S8, R5, R6.
Barcelona-Plaça Espanya station.*

One of the busiest railway termini at Barcelona.
Open since 1926 (thus, the oldest underground railway station in Barcelona).
It was massively upgraded in the late 1990s, with the addition of two more platforms.
Interchange for metro *L1* and *L3*.

_Passenger hall, as you enter from the street_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Corridor towards the metro, straight into *L1* station_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_The old 1926 bay platforms, now platforms 1 and 2_:



carlesnuc said:


>





carlesnuc said:


>




_The new 1990s platforms, numbered 3 and 4. In the future, the line could be extended towards somewhere more in the centre, thus they would become through platforms_: 



carlesnuc said:


>





carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines L8, S33, S4, S8, R5, R6.
Sant Boi station.*

This station is very well served, with near-metro-like frequencies.
It has a small depot on the north side.

_Old station building (now FGC technical facilities)_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Current station entrance (ticket hall under the platforms), and fare barriers_: 



carlesnuc said:


>




_Sign_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Platforms, looking towards Barcelona (with a very narrow bend to the left)_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Platforms, looking towards Martorell, Manresa and Igualada (with the small depot on the left)_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Trains (plus one fright train for the Barcelona port)_:



carlesnuc said:


>




The Sant Boi depot:



carlesnuc said:


>





carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines L8, S33, S4, S8, R5, R6.
Molí Nou-Ciutat Cooperativa station.*

This is the terminus for *L8* services, and it serves a high density quarter of Sant Boi.
The station was completely upgraded in the 2000s, when the line was double-tracked till Olesa de Montserrat.
The upgrade included a new reversing loop on the north side of the station.


_Station building (including an overpass to avoid crossing a road)_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Signs (some indicating the direction of the train with blinking lights)_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Platforms and tracks, looking towards Barcelona_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Platforms and tracks, looking towards Martorell, Manresa and Igualada (including the reversing loop)_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Trains_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line L6.
Reina Elisenda station.*

Open since 1976, and current terminus of *L6*, which at peak hours exists only in the form of a shuttle from Sarrià station, while off-peak trains run till Barcelona-Plaça Catalunya. 

Only urban services run till here, although there´s a vague plan to expand this line *L6* further south, and out of Barcelona city.



carlesnuc said:


>





carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line L7.
Avinguda Tibidabo station.*

Two side (short) platforms, just one track.
The station opened in 1954, and it is, as it can be seen on the pictures, the terminus for *L7* services, which are urban.

Only class 111 (three coaches) trains can enter here, class 112 can´t, since this line has narrow gauge (and no, not even TMB metro trains could enter here, and FGC had some ex-TMB trains running through its network in the 1980s, and they couldn´t enter this line), and class 112 have four coaches.

The new class 113 won´t be able to run on this line, either...



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines L6, S1, S2, S5, S55.
Sarrià station.*

Open since 1863, but underground since the 1970s, it has three island platforms and four tracks, and it is the junction for the Reina Elisenda branch.
It will be upgraded very soon, it seems, and it needs it, since in the future metro *L9* and *L10* will arrive here, turning it into one of the busiest interchange stations in Barcelona. 

_View towards Barcelona-Plaça Catalunya.
The two tracks on the right are used only by *L6* services to/from Reina Elisenda, all the other trains use the two tracks on the left_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_At the end of the platform there is an underpass that links the two platforms in the extremes, but not the central. That´s for passengers coming from Reina Elisenda who change to the other line north-bound services_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Platforms looking towards Reina Elisenda (the two on the left) and Sabadell and Terrassa (the two on the right)_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Trains_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines L6, L7, S1, S2, S5, S55.
Provença station.*



carlesnuc said:


>





carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines S1, S2, S5, S55*.
Between *Sarrià* and *Peu del Funicular*.

This is the steepest gradient on classic rail in Spain, with 46mm.
You only need to look at the house on the left to realise how steep it is.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R2, R8.
Mollet- Sant Fost station.*

_The station building, seen from the street and from the platforms_: 



carlesnuc said:


>




_Tracks towards Granollers-Centre, Sant Celoni, Maçanet-Massanes, Girona and France_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Tracks towards Barcelona (the two central ones), and Cerdanyola-Universitat (the one with the steep gradient flyover on the left, and the one that diverges to the right just after passing under the bridge)_: 



carlesnuc said:


>




_Trains_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_On the bay platform there are two draisines, apparently abandoned_: 



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R3.
Mollet-Santa Rosa station.*

The other station at Mollet, which serves the north of the town, on the single-track *R3*, is a little less well served.

It´s also much more _"railway-y"_, though that also means that it needs an upgrade. 
The tracks are in bad state, and there´s no underpass at all, only a foot level crossing, and a road level crossing.
The platforms are at the standard height of 68cm, though.

And the station building looks tons better than the one at Mollet-Sant Fost.

_Station building, seen from the street and from the platforms_: 



carlesnuc said:


>




_Hall, with ticket machines. No fare barriers here, just the machine to validate them_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Tracks and platforms, looking towards Granollers-Canovelles, La Garriga, Vic, and France, with a narrow bend to the right_: 



carlesnuc said:


>




_Tracks and platforms, looking towards Barcelona_:



carlesnuc said:


>




^^ _On the last two pictures you´ve seen an electrified track diverging right and up the hill, with some workers inspecting something. 
That´s currently the access to the Alstom factory, but in the past it was the start of the *Caldes de Montbui branch*, which was closed as soon as 1932. 
It would be very useful nowadays, but back then, it wasn´t. Pity_: 



carlesnuc said:


>




_Singular elements_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Trains_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R3, R4, R7.
Montcada-Bifurcació station.*

The first station outside Barcelona city on these three lines. 

Friendly known as _"Bifurca"_, it´s one of the best stations to spot trains. And it´s also a depot. 
After dark, not so friendly, and the quarter it serves, even less.

The station also sees some regional rail service, and a little freight coming from the Manresa and Vic lines, which use it to reverse to reach Cerdanyola-Universitat station, since freight trains can´t go beyond this point into Barcelona city in normal conditions, since the lines are too busy with passenger trains.

The station itself is in need of upgrade, it has low platforms except for part of the north bound platform (so long trains leave half the train in the low platform anyway). 
These low platforms make things particularly difficult for *R7* passengers here, since that line is used almost only by 465 EMUs, which are ill-adapted to low platforms. 

The station has underpasses, but they aren´t adapted for the handicapped.

The main entrance is on the other side of the sidings, and leads you straight into the long underpass towards the platforms, which is a bit creepy at night. 
The old station building has the car parking next, and is now the secondary entrance.

_Approaching the current and nameless station entrance. Note the poles next to the depot building, they´re survivors of the original 1928 electrification (hence a rarity)_: 



carlesnuc said:


>




_The main station entrance and hall, with the ticket machines. 
I´ve seen uglier, but not much more_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_The old station building, now used as a waiting room (can´t remember if it keeps a ticket machine for the people arriving by car)_: 



carlesnuc said:


>




_Platforms and tracks looking towards Barcelona. On the first picture, the three tracks diverging to the left are a technical branch for Sant Andreu Comtal station and depot, while the two tracks entering a tunnel are the main line ones for Sant Andreu Arenal, Plaça Catalunya and Sants_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Platforms and tracks looking towards Cerdanyola-Universitat, Terrassa and Manresa (for lines *R4* and *R7*), and Puigcerdà (for line *R3*, which diverges left right after the yellow draisine in the picture just below)_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_The depot_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_Trains_:



carlesnuc said:


>




_A draisine and a class 310 loco (used at depots and main freight terminals)_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R4, R8.
Martorell station (also known as "Martorell-Renfe").*

*&*

*Lines S4, S8, R5, R6.
Martorell-Central station.*

One of the three best places for trainspotting around Barcelona, if not the best.

On the left, Martorell-Central station (FGC, metric gauge), on the right Martorell station (Adif/Renfe, Iberian gauge):



carlesnuc said:


>


This two door-by-door stations have become in recent times one of the main interchange stations outside Barcelona, at the center of a "star" of six lines, but not so long ago, the FGC station was closed, and FGC was using it just for some freight trains (still does, by the way), but no passenger at all.

In fact, Martorell-Central station is rather old, it opened in 1893 as the terminus of the Martorell to Igualada metric gauge line, which linked here with the Iberian gauge main line. The Barcelona to Tarragona main line station in Martorell, in its turn, had opened earlier, in 1859.

As time went by, the narrow gauge line built its own line to Barcelona, but from another station, so Martorell-Central became a rather secondary branch line. It ended up closing for passenger service in the 1980s, already under FGC.

But much more recently, the arrival of the Madrid-Barcelona HSL (which took over the main line platform and a viaduct over river Llobregat between Martorell-Enllaç and Martorell-Vila), and the development plans by FGC including double-tracking, meant that the old spur to Martorell-Central came back to life and became the main line again, since a new section between here and Martorell-Vila, including a new viaduct over the Llobregat was built.

And Martorell-Central station was completely reconstructed.

That has worked wonders for the FGC line and the two stations.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R4, R8.
Martorell station.*

This is the terminus for some R4 services, and also for all the R8 services.
The station was upgraded some time ago, and it is in good state (standard height platforms, underpass, lift).
It has the two main platforms for through services, a loop platform, and three bay platforms.
The station is right at the exit of a tunnel.

_Station building (on the third image, seen from next-door Martorell-Central station):_



carlesnuc said:


>




_Looking towards Vilafranca del Penedès and Sant Vicenç de Calders:_



carlesnuc said:


>



_Looking towards Castellbisbal (and onwards to Barcelona and Cerdanyola-Universitat):_



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R4, R8.
Martorell station.*

_Trains (all class 447 EMUs):_



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines S4, S8, R5, R6.
Martorell-Central station.*

Totally reconstructed a few years ago (something that made it a through station, when historically this was a terminus), it has an island platform, escalator and lift.
It has a more frequent service than its neighbour Martorell Rodalies Renfe station. 


_Station building:_



carlesnuc said:


>




_The FGC station seen from the Rodalies Renfe station:_



carlesnuc said:


>




_Looking towards Sant Boi and Barcelona:_



carlesnuc said:


>




_Looking towards Martorell-Enllaç, Manresa and Igualada:_



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines S4, S8, R5, R6.
Martorell-Central station.*

_A class 213 EMU waiting to enter service:_



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R3, R4.
Barcelona-La Sagrera-Meridiana station.*



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines S4, S8, R5, R6.
Martorell-Enllaç station.*

This is one of the most important stations in the whole Llobregat FGC network.

First, this is where the main depot is, so you can spot lots of trains.

Second, it is the junction of the Igualada (single track) and Manresa (doublé track till Olesa de Montserrat) branches.

Third, under the south side of the station, in a tunnel, runs the Madrid-Barcelona HSL, which in fact follows the ancient FGC main line, so the main line had to be diverted to Martorell-Central (which until then had been another branch line), and the old main line was dismantled.

And fourth, it is the terminus for all the *S8* services.

_Old station building and depot:_



carlesnuc said:


>




_Looking towards Barcelona:_



carlesnuc said:


>




_Looking towards Igualada and Manresa:_



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines S4, S8, R5, R6.
Martorell-Enllaç station.*

_Trains (including some draisines and historical locos -and a modern loco too-):_



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines S1, S2.
Les Planes station.*


*Photo by Duncharris* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines S1, S2, S5, S55.
Sant Cugat station.*

A novelty: a class 112 EMU with a brand of beer livery (and ads of ski resorts on the Windows), on a *S2* service bound for Sabadell-Rambla.



Niat said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R3, R4, R7.
Barcelona-Sant Andreu Arenal station.*

Open since 1862, underground since 1955, it has an interchange for metro *L1* and a bus station.
This is the current terminus for line *R7*.

The station really needs an upgrade. 
The tracks at platforms 3 and 4 are in appalling state, it is dark, it has low platforms, it has escalators but it isn´t adapted for the handicapped...
...and it _smells_ horrible (dirt + slime + creosote :nuts. 



carlesnuc said:


> _Station building, main entrance_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R7, R8.
Cerdanyola-Universitat station.*

This is the current terminus of line *R7*.
It serves one of the biggest universities in Spain (by bus shuttle or on foot), as well as the Serraparera quarter in Cerdanyola del Vallès, and it has a curious story.

The station was put in service in 1982 for freight only as it is now, as part of the new ring route Castellbisbal-Mollet, designed mainly for freight, but this one and three more stations were prepared for future passenger service right from the start (one of which hasn´t been opened yet). 

The first passengers arrived in 1995, as a branch of line *R4* was created from Cerdanyola del Vallès station. 

Later on, in 2005, the first line *R7* was created (L´Hospitalet de Llobregat-Arc de triomf-Sant Andreu Arenal-Cerdanyola del Vallès-Cerdanyola Universitat-Castellbisbal-Martorell). 

In 2011, line *R7* was cut to Sant Andreu Arenal-Cerdanyola Universitat, while the new line *R8* was created, the only one avoiding Barcelona (Granollers Centre-Mollet St Fost-Cerdanyola Universitat-Castellbsibal-Martorell). 

It hasn´t got low platforms, but they are lower than the standard height.
It hasn´t got lifts nor escalators, but it´s got ramps.



carlesnuc said:


> _Façade and entrance from the street_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R8.
Sant Cugat del Vallès station.*

Open for freight since 1982 (but prepared for passengers since then).
Open for passengers since 2005.
Platforms aren´t low, but they aren´t up to standard height yet.

It doesn´t have a good service: only one train per hour, while neighbouring Volpelleres station (located less tan 10 min on foot, in fact from one station you can see the other) gets one train every ten minutes or even less.



carlesnuc said:


> _Station façade_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines S2, S55.
Volpelleres station.*

Open since 2010, for now it is the newest station on the Vallès FGC network.
It gets a very good service, with a train every ten minutes or even less.



carlesnuc said:


> _Station façade_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

I like so much rail infrastructure not only in Barcelona but in the whole of Spain. It's so impressive!! ♥♥♥Barcelona♥♥♥


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R3, R4, R7.
Barcelona-Sant Andreu Arenal station.*

_Trains_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R1, R2.
Barcelona-El Clot-Aragó station.*

A class 447 EMU on a *R2* service bound for Maçanet-Massanes (and extended as *R11* to Portbou/Cerbère):



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Back cab ride from Barcelona-Sants to Maçanet-Massanes on a night train*.

This includes the line *R1* between Barcelona-El Clot-Aragó and Maçanet-Massanes.
Between Barcelona-Sants and Barcelona-El Clot-Aragó it follows the tunnels used by line *R2*.

Calling only at Barcelona-Sants, Mataró, Arenys de Mar, Calella and Blanes (not Maçanet-Massanes).

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

I just found this thread. 

Any update concerning the opening of the S1 Extension passed Terrassa Rambla?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

bmfarley said:


> I just found this thread.
> 
> Any update concerning the opening of the S1 Extension passed Terrassa Rambla?


No news.

All we know is that it´s very advanced and should be opening by 2015... if not earlier.

Rolling stock is being delivered, 4-car class 113 EMUs.


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

437.001 said:


> No news.
> 
> All we know is that it´s very advanced and should be opening by 2015... if not earlier.
> 
> Rolling stock is being delivered, 4-car class 113 EMUs.


Wow, great. Thanks for that update. 

Can you point me to any pictures of the cars being purchased... Assuming some are already on property?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

You had them on the first page of the thread:



437.001 said:


> *Lines S1, S2*.
> *La Floresta station*.
> 
> One of the brand new class 113 trains, entering the station, during some test runs.
> ...


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

437.001 said:


> You had them on the first page of the thread:


Very nice looking cars. Appreciation from Los Angeles.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Barcelona-Estació de França station.*

_Trains_:



voltrega62 said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R4.*

*New timetables for line R4 (from Jan. 17, 2014 on)*.

Including new semi-direct services between L´Hospitalet-Manresa at peak hours.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R3.*

_A class 447 EMU between *Vic* and *Balenyà-Tona-Seva* stations_:




voltrega62 said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Passeig de Gràcia station.*

Images of the entrances to the main ticket hall, in works for the last two years.
The hall is being expanded, creating a wider space, with less stairs and more escalators and lifts.

The access to metro *L3* is being adapted for the handicapped, too.

The connection between *R2* and metro *L2* or *L4* hasn´t been adapted, though.

It will open on January 29, 2014.  



Sky said:


> http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/b...e-gracia-entran-en-servicio-el-miercoles.html


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

Impressive!

By the way, when new lines or extensions are about to open in Barcelona... Is the public notified and there is anticipation? Or, are they opened up one day without notice... People learn on their own.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

bmfarley said:


> Impressive!
> 
> By the way, when new lines or extensions are about to open in Barcelona... Is the public notified and there is anticipation? Or, are they opened up one day without notice... People learn on their own.


People are notified. Always. Ads in the press, radio, etc. 
Maybe the thing doesn´t get inaugurated if there´s elections coming, but it´s not a matter of one opening getting unnoticed, ever. 

Sometimes, the journalists follow the works... which is as good as saying that they follow _us_ (or more exactly, what we post on the internet).
Sometimes they do follow the works themselves though, and it´s us the ones who follow.
And then there are the politicians and other railway bosses, and their statements, press conferences, and interviews in the media.

And it always depends on the type of works, if it´s something underground... then there´s little to no chance to be able to make an "inspection".

For instance, in this particular case that I´ve just posted (*Passeig de Gràcia* station on line *R2*), I was able to inform here at SSC (well the Spanish section anyway) not so long ago, after I discovered that one could get a glimpse of light when leaving the station bound for Sants, and seeing that works were very advanced. 
Before that, no chance at all, you had to trust the journalists, who in their turn had to trust the politicians... and you know how politicians are like, sometimes... :sly:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R1, R3, R4.
Barcelona-Plaça Catalunya station.*

Open since 1928, sharing tunnel (but not platforms) with metro *L1*, it is the most used station in Barcelona.

It also has an interchange for *L3* (which uses a different tunnel), and also with FGC lines *L6*, *L7*, *S1*, *S2*, *S5* and *S55*, which use another tunnel too, and are not directly connected to this station (you have to get out into the street and cross the square).

Pictures of the ticket hall:



carlesnuc said:


> The eastern access to the metro ahead, on the left the way out to the Passeig de Gràcia corner of the square:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines R1, R3, R4.
Barcelona-Plaça Catalunya station.*

Open since 1928, sharing tunnel (but not platforms) with metro *L1*, it is the most used station in Barcelona.

It also has an interchange for *L3* (which uses a different tunnel), and also with FGC lines *L6*, *L7*, *S1*, *S2*, *S5* and *S55*, which use another tunnel too, and are not directly connected to this station (you have to get out into the street and cross the square).

Pictures of the platforms. 
The Renfe station has just two tracks with one island platform in the middle, while the two outer Iberian gauge, with side platforms, are those of metro *L1* station, There is a point, just one, linking the metro *L1* to the Renfe/Adif tracks, but it is out of use now:



carlesnuc said:


> Tunnel looking towards Arc de Triomf, the track you see is the one for westbound trains (so they should be coming from the end of the image):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*News:*



437.001 said:


> *Lines S1, S2*.
> *La Floresta station*.
> 
> One of the brand new class 113 trains, entering the station, during some test runs.
> ...


^^
They´ve finally entered service today. More soon. :banana:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Barcelona-Passeig de Gràcia station.*

Images of today!



caesaricky said:


>


It will reopen tomorrow. At last! :banana:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Coming from this thread:



Xoser_barcelona said:


> Hey guys. The other day I was walking along the shore line in Barcelona from Barceloneta to Zona Franca and I was wondering if it would be possible to connect Barcelona Estació de França with the other side of Montjuic. It would make Estació de França more interesting again (Like PIO in Madrid) and divert some traffic maybe of the two central routes. I would personally add Rodalies Glories as well and we'd be set for years to come. Has anyone ever seen or heard about an idea like this?


^^
Interesting. Maybe next century... :smug:

Now, seriously, really: we have other priorities and other needs, and not a lot of money.

No other new railway tunnel is to be planned in the next decade at least inside Barcelona city, exception made of the metro extensions.

Only upgrades of the various lines and in particular, stations, some stations of the Rodalies network are not up to standards of quality, and that´s a top priority.


==============================================================================================


^^

*The plans are as follows (in no particular order of priority):*

-finishing and opening the extension of line *S1* between Terrassa-Rambla and Terrassa-Can Roca (aka Terrassa-Nacions Unides), including three new underground stations at Vallparadís-Universitat (which will be very busy), Terrassa-Estació del Nord (connection with Rodalies Renfe line *R4*, and crucial point of this extension, since it is foreseen to become a major connection station), and the aforemetioned Terrassa-Can Roca.
It should be opening next year, and it is one of the reasons why class 113 EMUs are being purchased (the other is the replacement of class 111 EMUs).

-upgrade of several Rodalies Renfe stations (on all lines, *R4* in particular).
The general state of the Rodalies Renfe stations has improved dramatically in many cases, in particular as far as accessibility is concerned. But there still are many stations in bad to horrible state, and they should keep up focussing on that, it´ll only make them win new passengers.

-finishing and opening the extension of line *S2* between Sabadell-Estació and Sabadell-Ca N´Oriac, including five new underground stations: Sabadell-Estació itself (which is now in surface), Sabadell-Plaça Major (replacing the old Sabadell-Rambla station, which is in single track), Sabadell-Eix Macià (commercial area), Sabadell-Nord (connection with Rodalies Renfe line *R4*, and just as crucial as the connection between *S1* and *R4* at Terrassa-Estació del Nord, this one will see hordes of passengers), and Sabadell-Ca N´Oriac (serving a northern Sabadell quarter).

-improvements in signalling, such as the ERTMS and so on.

-double-tracking of certain parts of line *R3*, notably between Montcada-Ripollet and La Garriga, one of the most charged lines, due to the fact that it´s single track and trains tend to be overcrowded as they are 3-car EMUs in most cases.

-double-tracking, wherever (and whenever) possible, of line *R1* between Arenys de Mar and Blanes, which will be quite difficult, as the line follows the sea front, it´s on the beach.

-possible opening of a much-demanded new station: Santa Perpètua-Can Folguera (on line *R8*, started but unfinished).

-not planned, but equally demanded are new stations for Montornès del Vallès (on lines *R2* and *R8* between montmeló and Granollers-Centre, which is a town without station, even though it´s crossed by the railway lilne), and Montmeló-Nord (on line *R3*, near the nothern end of said town, and also an industrial estate, and the F1 circuit).

-the opening of the never opened, unused station of Premià-Nord, on line *R1*, is also demanded.

-maybe other things that we don´t know yet, but overall, there are no more plans.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ It is not planned, but I would also add the opening of the unused underground station of Baricentro on line R8, finished since more than 30 years ago but without service (actually the line didn't have passenger service until 3 years ago).

If nothing strange happens, this year we'll also see the opening of Sant Andreu Comtal undergound station on line R2.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

arctic_carlos said:


> ^^ It is not planned, but I would also add the opening of the unused underground station of Baricentro on line R8, finished since more than 30 years ago but without service (actually the line didn't have passenger service until 3 years ago).


I haven´t mentioned Baricentro, because it´s not sure what will happen there, as some people demand an interchange between *R4* and *R8*, and that would mean Baricentro would be too close to be able to open.

Same goes for Volpelleres *S2*/Sant Cugat *R8*, and Rubí *R8*/Hospital General *S1*.



arctic_carlos said:


> If nothing strange happens, this year we'll also see the opening of Sant Andreu Comtal undergound station on line R2.


Really? I don´ t think so... :sly:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Barcelona-Passeig de Gràcia station.*

An image from a time when line *R2* didn´t exist yet, the line between Sants and Estació de França wasn´t covered nor electrified yet, and platforms were low... :drool:

Probably the connection to metro *L3* existed, the way people look on the picture, but *L2* and *L4* didn´t exist yet.



dirdam said:


> http://museuferrocarrilblog.com/201...-del-baixador-de-barcelona-passeig-de-gracia/


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line S1.*

_Inside one of the new class 113 EMUs_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines L6, L7, S1, S2, S5, S55.
Gràcia station.*

_Two new class 113 EMUs and one class 111 EMU_: 



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines L6, L7, S1, S2, S5, S55.
Barcelona-Plaça Catalunya station.*

_One of the new class 113 EMUs, on an *S2* service bound for Sabadell-Rambla_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line S1, S2, Vallvidrera Funicular.
Peu del Funicular station.*

The Vallvidrera Funicular, open since 1906 in Barcelona city, is operated by FGC, and integrated to the Vallès network.
It links Peu del Funicular station to the quarter of Vallvidrera, the highest of Barcelona.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vallvidrera Funicular.
Vallvidrera-Superior station.*

The Vallvidrera Funicular, open since 1906 in Barcelona city, is operated by FGC, and integrated to the Vallès network.
It links Peu del Funicular station to the quarter of Vallvidrera, the highest of Barcelona.

Not only is Vallvidrera a lovely quarter, but Vallvidrera-Superior station is a little Art-Nouveau jewel of a building, with fantastic views over the city:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vallvidrera Funicular.*

_On the way down from Vallvidrera-Superior to Peu del Funicular_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line S1, S2, Vallvidrera Funicular.
Peu del Funicular station.*

The Vallvidrera Funicular, open since 1906 in Barcelona city, is operated by FGC, and integrated to the Vallès network.
It links Peu del Funicular station to the quarter of Vallvidrera, the highest of Barcelona.

_Images of the ticket hall_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line S1, S2, Vallvidrera Funicular.
Peu del Funicular station.*

The Vallvidrera Funicular, open since 1906 in Barcelona city, is operated by FGC, and integrated to the Vallès network.
It links Peu del Funicular station to the quarter of Vallvidrera, the highest of Barcelona.

The railway part of the station is also peculiar, half surface, half in tunnel, with its short platforms, which make that all trains but class 111 keep one car inside the tunnel.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines L6, L7, S1, S2, S5, S55.
Gràcia station.*

Not to be mistaken by Passeig de Gràcia railway and metro station, this an entirely different station, located in a different quarter.

It´s been recently refurbished too, though, with a larger new northbound platform:

_Images of the platforms_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

> Monday, January 27, 2014
> Written by Keith Barrow
> 
> *New Barcelona suburban trains enter service
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Aeroport station.*

Located outside the terminal T2, it is the terminus for *R2* services for Sant Celoni, and also some services for Granollers-Centre and Maçanet-Massanes.

Images of the access from the airport T2 terminal to the station, which is done through a pedestrian overpass:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Aeroport station.*

Located outside the terminal T2, it is the terminus for *R2* services for Sant Celoni, and also some services for Granollers-Centre and Maçanet-Massanes.

Images of the access from the airport T2 terminal to the station, which is done through a pedestrian overpass:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Aeroport station.*

Located outside the terminal T2, it is the terminus for *R2* services for Sant Celoni, and also some services for Granollers-Centre and Maçanet-Massanes.

On this pic we already see the railway station, and next to it on the left, the entrance to the future metro *L9* Aeroport T2 station:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Aeroport station.*

Located outside the terminal T2, it is the terminus for *R2* services for Sant Celoni, and also some services for Granollers-Centre and Maçanet-Massanes.

It has two bay platforms, one of them is shorter and rarely used. 
This is one of the reasons why the R2 trains bound for Granollers-Centre, Sant Celoni and Maçanet-Massanes aren´t 10-car. 

Images of the ticket hall and platforms:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
El Prat de Llobregat station.*

The station was put underground as part of the works related to the arrival of the Madrid-Barcelona HSL.

Here´s where the trains for the airport have their last stop before taking the airport branch line.

In the future this station will become an important connection between Rodalies Renfe line *R2* and metro *L9*.

Images of the building and ticket hall: 



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
El Prat de Llobregat station.*

The station was put underground as part of the works related to the arrival of the Madrid-Barcelona HSL.

Here´s where the trains for the airport have their last stop before taking the airport branch line.

In the future this station will become an important connection between Rodalies Renfe line *R2* and metro *L9*.

Images of the platforms:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Barcelona-Passeig de Gràcia station.*

One of the most central railway stations in Barcelona, with one of the entrances being right in front of the door of one of Gaudi´s most famous buildings.

It has a connection with metro lines *L2*, *L3*, and *L4*.

Regional trains also call here.

Needless to say, this station is one of the busiest in Barcelona.

Images of the platforms, and the recently reopened corridors and halls after the last upgrade, which has kept the main ticket hall closed for two years. 
The parts that have been upgraded now have escalators and lifts:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lines L8, S33, S4, S8, R5, R6.
Gornal station.*

This underground station is located very close to the Bellvitge Rodalies Renfe station (see post just below), so a short walk allows an easy connection for line *R2*.

Do not use this station late at night, though, Gornal is not the safest quarter. :shifty:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Bellvitge station.*

Not to be mistaken for the Bellvitge *L1* metro station, located on the other side of the Bellvitge quarter (but not very, very far).

This surface station is located righ at the limit of the Bellvitge and Gornal quarters, very close to the Gornal FGC station (see post just above), so it allows an easy connection to lines *L8*, *S33*, *S4*, *S8*, *R5* and *R6*. 
At night, the Gornal quarter can be a bit creepy, though. Bellvitge is a better and safer quarter, most of the times.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
El Prat de Llobregat station.*

_Trains_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Barcelona-Passeig de Gràcia station.*

_Class 465 EMU on a service bound for Barcelona-Estació de França_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2.
Aeroport station.*

Trains:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^When will the new station for Rodalias at the Aeroport open ?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> ^^When will the new station for Rodalias at the Aeroport open ?


There are plans to build a new Airport Rodalies line with two underground stations, one at each terminal (T2 and T1) but construction hasn't started yet. In 2016 we'll have Metro L9 serving both terminals.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

437.001 said:


> *Line R2.
> Barcelona-Passeig de Gràcia station.*
> 
> One of the most central railway stations in Barcelona, with one of the entrances being right in front of the door of one of Gaudi´s most famous buildings.
> ...


Huge letdown this uppgrading. It didn't adress any of the huge issues this station has beyond installing lifts and escalators.

Things that they should have fixed:

1. Ridiculously narrow platforms that are always overcrowded, I have seen more than a few close calls where people are almost pushed off the platfrom. Aragó street is 50 meters wide, there is no excuse why they have not widened the platforms during the construction works.

2. Temperatures reach 45-50 degrees inside the station during summers, I have seen people faint due to heat exhaustion several times.

3. Second vestibule is a joke, is is used by millions of people every year and it still looks like a sewer.

4. Due to non existant cooperation between ADIF and the city hall, the metro station is still a dump when it should have been renovated at the same time.

5. The primary vestibule is still useless since they forgot to install a waiting hall which should have AC so you can survive more than 30 seconds during summers, what is the fraking point of expanding the vestibule if you don't install a waiting hall??????


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

gincan said:


> Huge letdown this uppgrading.


Here we go again... :smug:




gincan said:


> It didn't adress any of the huge issues this station has beyond installing lifts and escalators.


So according to you, the other issues were more important than higher platforms, lifts, escalators, and eliminating barriers for the handicapped? :hmm:



gincan said:


> Things that they should have fixed:
> 
> 1. Ridiculously narrow platforms that are always overcrowded, I have seen more than a few close calls where people are almost pushed off the platfrom. Aragó street is 50 meters wide, there is no excuse why they have not widened the platforms during the construction works.


Yes, there is one excuse, a *BIG* one: budget. Give me the money and I´ll make a golden tunnel for six tracks and Arctic temperatures.
If Paris doesn´t expand Saint Michel-Nôtre Dame, why should we do it?



gincan said:


> 2. Temperatures reach 45-50 degrees inside the station during summers, I have seen people faint due to heat exhaustion several times..


Drink Aquarius. Use a deodorant and/or have one at hand. This can be of use.



gincan said:


> 3. Second vestibule is a joke, is is used by millions of people every year and it still looks like a sewer.


That one doesn´t connect with the metro. Never thought of it as part of the sewage, come to think of it.



gincan said:


> 4. Due to non existant cooperation between ADIF and the city hall, the metro station is still a dump when it should have been renovated at the same time.


Why should they? Different stations, different owners, different budgets. Not any dump in sight.



gincan said:


> 5. The primary vestibule is still useless since they forgot to install a waiting hall which should have AC so you can survive more than 30 seconds during summers, what is the fraking point of expanding the vestibule if you don't install a waiting hall??????


We´re not Scandinavians, you see... :smug:


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

437.001 said:


> Here we go again... So according to you, the other issues were more important than higher platforms, lifts, escalators, and eliminating barriers for the handicapped?


That is not what I said, I advise you to read the sentence again, slowly.



437.001 said:


> Yes, there is one excuse, a *BIG* one: budget. Give me the money and I´ll make a golden tunnel for six tracks and Arctic temperatures. If Paris doesn´t expand Saint Michel-Nôtre Dame, why should we do it?


Now you are just being silly, Saint Michel-Nôtre Dame has dedicated platforms for each line and handles half the number of yearly passengers :smug:



437.001 said:


> Why should they? Different stations, different owners, different budgets. Not any dump in sight.


Because it is a SYSTEM, trains and underground don't exist in separate universes even though ADIF and Barcelona City hall like to pretend they do.



437.001 said:


> We´re not Scandinavians, you see... :smug:


I've seen Sub-Saharan Africans look like they've just came out of a trek through Dante's Inferno when entering the train in this station :crazy:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> ^^When will the new station for Rodalias at the Aeroport open ?


If, you mean for Terminal 1 Rodalies train station, construction never started yet, there is no money!
Maybe in 2020...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R1.
Arenys de Mar station.*



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R1.
Badalona station.*



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R1.
Caldes d´Estrac station.*



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R1.
Mataró station.*



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R1.
Sant Andreu de Llavaneres station.*



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R1*.
Between *Badalona* and *Sant Adrià de Besòs*.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice trenes i like transport of Barcelona so much


----------



## carlesnuc (Apr 3, 2007)

*Badalona* *R-1*


carlesnuc said:


> Estos días de vacaciones por las mañanas bajo al perro y me acerco a la via del tren y aprovecho para grabar todos los trenes que circulan.....


[/COLOR][/U][/B]


----------



## carlesnuc (Apr 3, 2007)

*Badalona* *R-1* *La Rambla-Badalona City Center*


carlesnuc said:


> Badalona 17-04-2014 Hoy la grabación ha sido a la altura de La Rambla y la estación


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ficial-intelligence-to-spot-fare-dodgers.html
> 
> *Deploying artificial intelligence to spot fare dodgers*
> 01 May 2014
> ...


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ They really should have this system in Stockholm. Perfect for catching all those that evade fares.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ They really should have this system in Stockholm. Perfect for catching all those that evade fares.


We´ll see how well it works. I´m not too confident. 
Not in the device, mind you, but in how it will be used. 
It will depend on the number of people who gets to have one, the number of fare-dodgers in FGC is not the highest, instead, in the metro it would be really useful.


----------



## carlesnuc (Apr 3, 2007)

*R-4* *R-7* *Montcada-Manresa*


carlesnuc said:


> adif renfe R-4 R-7 Montcada i Reixac Manresa
> *Fachada lado calle y vestibulo*
> 
> 
> ...


*R-3* *Montcada-Ripollet*


carlesnuc said:


> adif adif R-3 Montcada-Ripollet
> *Que cartel os gusta más?*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

From the Barcelona metro thread:



bmfarley said:


> Does anyone know any updated info concerning the S1 line to Terrassa.


No, authorities are being almost totally secretive about it.
It´s supposed to open sometime in 2015, but we very rarely hear or read about it it the media.
We only know that the works are very advanced and that the rolling stock that will be used in the S1 and S2 extensions (and to increase the frequency to cope with the probable increase of the number of passengers, and also to replace class 111 EMUs) is being delivered.

It has to be said, the authorities are officially giving total priority to the L9/L10 southern extensions (although we obviously know that the S1 and S2 extensions are very advanced too).



bmfarley said:


> It seems the short tunnel extension was completed a long time ago; however, no real news about when it might open.


Right you are. The same happens for the Sabadell extension on line S2, although in this case works are less advanced than on the S1 extension.



bmfarley said:


> Yes, I am sure available funding plays a big role.


Of course it does, but politicians play an even bigger role, I´m afraid... 
If it hadn´t been for the politicians, the S1 extension would/should/could be open by now. hno:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line S1.
Terrassa-Rambla station.*

Er... :crazy: ...a herd of goats appeared today at Terrassa-Rambla station.

The security staff had to accompany the animals to a safe place in the tunnel until they were rescued.

Still wondering how the hell did they get inside the tunnel, and where on Earth were the shepherd and the dog... :hilarious

The source includes a video. :lol:

Edit: here is the video.








Destraler said:


> Source (in Spanish): *www.lavanguardia.com*
> 
> :hilarious


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Goats inside Metro del Vallès!!
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bellaterra (FGC)


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

FGC, Línia del Vallès in 1983.

This video shows this suburban line of FGC in 1983 between the stations of Peu del Funicular and Terrassa/Sabadell. We can see the former stations of Terrassa and Rubí, and the branch of Sabadell with single track.


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

Garraf (Rodalies) 









Station opened in 1881.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Today the counselor of Territory and Sustainability, in company with the Barcelona mayor, has presented the new extension of Barcelona-Anoia Suburban lines of FGC. This is only a informative study, so the extension to Gràcia will not be realized in several years. 

Details:

-4,1 kilometres extension.
-three new stations (Hospital Clinic, change to Subway L5; Francesc Macià, change to Tramway TRAMBaix T1-T2-T3 and Gràcia, change to Barcelona-Vallès Suburban lines of FGC).
-double tunnel of 6,7m diameter.
-renovation of Plaça Espanya station of Barcelona-Anoia lines of FGC.

Maps of the extension:










^^ (extension selected)










^^ (other extensions studied)

Maps extracted here. PPT Oficial
More information


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^UF, ojalá se haga antes de 2020...
Pero primero deben acabar la L9 de La Sagrera a Collblanc. Y prolongar de T.N. a T.V. la L3, por favor.
:yes:


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Pallejà (FGC)*

Underground station located in the town of Pallejà (Baix Llobregat), opened in October 2007 after the closure of the former overground station of 1912.


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

Vilassar de Mar 

Station opened in 1848.


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Rubí (FGC)*

Station opened in 1993 after the closure of the former station of 1918.


----------



## carlesnuc (Apr 3, 2007)

*renfe* *Rodalies Catalunya* *L´Hospitalet de Llobregat 17-12-2014*


carlesnuc said:


> L´Hospitalet de Llobregat 17-12-2014
> 
> Videos can be watched from this channel - here is video number 1
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp_BDdi2yIM


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

Montmeló


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*NEWS!*

On line *R8*, the newspaper *La Vanguardia* (article in Spanish) announces a €3.04 million investment to finally open the *Santa Perpètua de Mogoda station* on that line (there's another one on line *R3*, in another part of town), which right now is a ghost station (only the platforms were built). 

On the following image from the article you can see a Google Maps image of the station location:



>




===========================================

On line *R4*, the web *radiovilafranca.cat* (article in Catalan), it is announced that *Gelida*, *Sant Sadurní d'Anoia*, *Lavern-Subirats*, *Vilafranca del Penedès* and *Els Monjos* stations will be upgraded. Works to start soon in late 2014/2015 and to take place between 2015 and 2016. Total investment of around €7 million.



===========================================

On the *El 9 Nou* (article in Catalan) website, it was announced the upgrade of *Granollers-Centre* (€ 1.1 million), *Mollet-Sant Fost* (€ 2.2 million), and *Sant Celoni* (€ 200,000) stations on line *R2*, and also of *Mollet-Santa Rosa* station (€2 million) on line *R3*. They all should be ready by 2015, excepting Mollet-Sant Fost, which should be ready by 2016.

===========================================

On the FGC Vallès network, the first two EMUs of the new class 114 have started service on line *L7*. They will also run on line *L6*, and maybe also on *S5* and *S55* services.



Niat said:


>


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

FGC 113.64 at Provença by me, on Flickr

I noticed that on 113s and 114s, the blue lights on the front of the train sometimes comes on, while on the 111s, it's the green lights. What do the lights mean? Are they like the marker lights on the Chicago L?


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any update news of the suburban extension to Terrassa? Or, is the completed civil works destined to be a ghost line?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ http://noticias.lainformacion.com/e...nto-el-proximo-verano_z5hW4H4hmCDt7OiJhSyGq3/

The regional minister of public works announced in September that the FGC extension in Terrassa will open next summer.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
If not before. It is almost finished. It shouldn't take long before test runs start... unless they have already started without us noticing (which I doubt ).
It's just that authorities are so extremely uncommunicative about this extension that sometimes people tend to believe that works have been abandoned.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Construction of the new railway line connecting Barcelona to its airport will start next April, according to the regional minister of public works. It will be an almost totally underground double-track line linking the existing railway station of El Prat de Llobregat and both terminals of the airport. The project, which should have started construction in 2010 but was later cancelled as a result of the financial crisis, includes the construction of two new underground stations in Terminal 2 and Terminal 1 and a tunnel beneath the airport's main runway. The current single-track line between El Prat de Llobregat station and Terminal 2 station in the airport will be dismantled, according to the 2010 project.



arctic_carlos said:


> *El nuevo acceso ferroviario al aeropuerto de El Prat empezará a construirse en abril*
> 
> _Fomento pondrá 220 millones de euros de su presupuesto y la financiación privada se limitará a 75 millones
> 
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
I'm having none of it. Elections are coming...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Same here, I will believe my eyes when I see it finished, but not now in a year of elections!
:dunno:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line S1 | Terrassa extension.*



arctic_carlos said:


> ^^ http://noticias.lainformacion.com/e...nto-el-proximo-verano_z5hW4H4hmCDt7OiJhSyGq3/
> 
> The regional minister of public works announced in September that the FGC extension in Terrassa will open next summer.





437.001 said:


> ^^
> If not before. It is almost finished. It shouldn't take long before test runs start... unless they have already started without us noticing (which I doubt ).
> It's just that authorities are so extremely uncommunicative about this extension that sometimes people tend to believe that works have been abandoned.


Ok, according to a well-informed source, test runs will start on April.
So by June it should be open, if not before.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R4*.

Uncut front cab ride on a *R4* service *from Manresa to Sant Vicenç de Calders, calling at all stations*.
Note the diverging state of the platforms, those that are further away from Barcelona tend to be in worse state.
This is the worst commuter rail line in terms of platform height.
Note also six stations that the train passes by (Els Comtals, Castellgalí, Olesa, Torrebonica, Castellarnau, Sant Ildefons de Cornellà), those were closed years ago.


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ Grade passages between platforms (e.g. min. 12, 17)...  that's so bad. 

How about all the rails that are scattered along the route (e.g. min 7, 9), are they renovating them? Overall the whole route looks in quite good condition to me. The only regret is the speed, the train could definitely move faster in some of the sections.

Question: how come the platform in catalunya (min 1:17) is so long? there even seems to be stairs leading somewhere at the end of it, are they used?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

437.001 said:


> Note the diverging state of the platforms, those that are further away from Barcelona tend to be in worse state.
> This is the worst commuter rail line in terms of platform height.





Vaud said:


> ^^ Grade passages between platforms (e.g. min. 12, 17)...  that's so bad.


Pffft. Damn luxury-coddled Euros.

There are tons of spots in the US much worse than this. There are grade passages between platforms in Orlando that OPENED LAST YEAR.

As for uneven platform levels? Come to Philadelphia some day, then talk to me. Toronto and LA might also like a few words (mini-high platforms).

Heck, San Francisco and Washington DC consider themselves lucky if they get a second platform.










http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Rippon_(VRE_station)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rippon_(VRE_station)

There are others like this.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R1.*

Uncut front cab ride on a *R1* service *from Blanes to L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, calling at all stations*. 

Line *R1* is the busiest of Rodalies Renfe Barcelona.
Note that this is a summer afternoon, so the train gets overcrowded (just look at the number of people awaiting at the platform of each station, and note that the line runs along the beach nearly all of the time. Note also that the driver sighs when he sees the number of passengers awaiting at Montgat-Nord station), at a time at which, were this winter, that would be the counter-peak and the train would not run full (not empty either, this line is busy all year long). 

Platform height is not the problem here (all platforms are of the standard Adif height, unlike on line *R4* of the previous video).
But platform length at Arc de Triomf station (shared with lines *R3* and *R4*) is a problem, it allows only 8-car trains, and this keeps 10-car trains away from this line.
That worsens the overcrowding at the peak hours. And in summer, the peak on this line lasts nearly all day... :shifty:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R4*



Vaud said:


> ^^ Grade passages between platforms (e.g. min. 12, 17)...  that's so bad.


Indeed. Still far too many of them on this line, although some of them are only for technical use, not for passengers (but people don't care :no.
On this video you can see some of the most dangerous stations of the whole network.
Notably the stations between Sant Vicenç de Castellet and Terrassa, which are in desperate need of a massive upgrade, they're in very bad condition.



Vaud said:


> How about all the rails that are scattered along the route (e.g. min 7, 9), are they renovating them?


Bits of them, here and there. The maintenance, although the sections Manresa-Sant Miquel de Gonteres and Castellbisbal-La Granada are a true disaster, geologically speaking, so every now and then they have to do something (and have done so for the last 150 years! There's no solution for that).

Note that sometime soon, all of the section between El Papiol and Sant Vicenç de Calders will get a massive upgrade including third rail in standard gauge. 



Vaud said:


> Overall the whole route looks in quite good condition to me. The only regret is the speed, the train could definitely move faster in some of the sections.


Look at the signs, there are plenty of speed limitations.



Vaud said:


> Question: how come the platform in catalunya (min 1:17) is so long?


Because the platform was lengthened on the opposite end, long time ago (current Plaça Catalunya station was built in 1928).



Vaud said:


> there even seems to be stairs leading somewhere at the end of it, are they used?


Those stairs used to lead to the ticket hall of Universitat metro station.
They were closed long time ago (I was born in the 1970s and I've never seen them open).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line R2 | Aeroport station.*

 Bad news here.

Adif has de-electrified platform 2, and they've built a provisory platform on top of it.
From now on, only platform 1 will have trains.

I guess this is made with good will, to allow one platform to alight only and another to board only.

But that would not be necessary if people (all nationalities) stopped behaving like livestock and waited all along the platform instead of cramming themselves together at the sector of the platform that's closer to the fare barriers... :bash:
This leads to having one half of the train overcrowded and the other half-empty, which is ridiculous.

I just cross fingers. In case a train went broke at this station, there would be chaos, while until now they could use platform 2.



Bitxofo said:


>


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Pictures taken by me today.
I work at BCN Airport.
This is not good news for us!


----------



## skyrocket2 (Jun 22, 2015)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^Pictures taken by me today.
> I work at BCN Airport.
> This is not good news for us!


Why is it bad news? Since only one train can run the railway, surely there is no need for a second platform?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line S1 | Terrassa extension.*



437.001 said:


> :siren: _*News!!*_ :siren:
> 
> We have a (provisory) date!!
> The current opening date of the Terrassa extension is July 30, 2015. Still subject to change, though.
> ...


Definitive date: It will finally open on *July 29, 2015*.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*NEWS | Studies for flyovers and diveunders at Montcada to start soon.*

These studies will probably lead to the construction of a diveunder at the north side of Montcada Bifurcació station, to improve the regularity on lines R3, R4 and R7, as that would avoid conflicting trains. This diveunder is rather badly needed, since line R3 is one of the major sources of delays in the Plaça Catalunya tunnel, as it has nearly all of its route in single track and has a rather bad regularity.

The studies would also probably lead to the construction of a flyover at La Trinitat junction, between Montcada i Reixac and Sant Andreu Comtal stations on line R2, where a branch between that junction and Montcada Bifurcació station diverges from line R2. This leads to conflict when a train coming from the Montcada Bifurcació depot enters line R2 (or the other way around, when a train leaving line R2 goes to the depot), but it also leads to conflict if lines R3 or R4 are to be diverted to the Passeig de Gràcia tunnel, due to some incident or ongoing works, which is something that happens from time to time. Besides, some plans suggest that line R3 or line R4 could be permanently diverted to Passeig de Gràcia tunnel in a hypothetical future revamping of the Rodalies routes to search for further capacity, although this is uncertain for now.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Pics of the FGC extension in Terrassa by Bernat Borràs: http://www.trenscat.com/metrovalles/circesp150710_ct.html


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
I like the width of the platforms.

It is expected that with this extension, the line will win 5.5 million new passengers in one year.

I guess that Rodalies line R4 should also win some new passengers, although I'm not sure wether it could lose some of them to line S1 or not, since from now on, both lines will be offering similar travel times between Terrassa and Barcelona.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*NEWS | FGC class 213 EMUs being renovated.*

Class 213 EMUs are being rennovated.
They are to be found on FGC lines L8, S33, S4, S8, R5 and R6.

This new livery reminds me a bit of class MI 79 and MI 84 from the RER in Paris.

Images taken at Barcelona-Plaça Espanya station.



dirdam said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19149498403/





Sky said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...shes-barcelona-suburban-emus.html?channel=529
> 
> *FGC refurbishes Barcelona suburban EMUs*
> Wednesday, July 22, 2015
> ...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Now they also need WiFi inside the trains, because there is WiFi in many FGC stations!
kay:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line S1 | Terrassa extension.*

Tomorrow will open the new FGC extension between Terrassa-Rambla and Terrassa-Nacions Unides stations. 

With that, a frequent connection between FGC line S1 and Rodalies Renfe line R4 will be possible at last at Terrassa-Estació del Nord station. 

Here's a cab ride between Terrassa-Nacions Unides and Terrassa-Rambla, during a test run:



davroca5 said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...w-barcelona-airport-rail-link.html?channel=00
> 
> *Work starts on new Barcelona airport rail link*
> Tuesday, July 28, 2015
> ...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Pre-elections lies, I'm afraid...
:runaway:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
In other words, no such works have started (they're scheduled for October at the very least). It was all electoralism.

On the other hand, in a few hours the FGC line S1 extension at Terrassa will open. :banana:
Only three new stations, but a big improvement in connectivity.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulations Barcelona on new extension to Terrassa! Map from urbanrail.net:
https://twitter.com/UrbanRail


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Some photos from opening:
http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...rassa-suburban-line-extension.html?channel=00




























And quote from article:



> Work is also nearing completion on another addition to FGC's Barcelona - Vallés line with the 4,4km five-station extension of Line S2 beneath Sabadell due to open next year.
> 
> In addition, FGC is also planning a 4.1km extension of its Llobregat - Anoia metre-gauge suburban line from its current Barcelona terminus at Plaça de Espanya beneath the city's central Eixample district to Gràcia


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Thanks!!
I go to visit all the new stations today at 9pm.
I will take hundreds of photos!!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line S1 | Terrassa extension.*


----------



## Xoser_barcelona (Jul 15, 2008)

437.001 said:


>


I went today to have a quick look (but will leave Bitxofo with the honour of showing pics). What I did not find was an inbuilding connection between Rodalies and FGC at Adif Terrassa. I am sure there must be but for some reason I did not find it. It was probably directly left at the exit gates of Rodallies Renfe but I)doubted and got out instead. The upside was I got to sit down and have a quick beer.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
You probably went the wrong way then. 

There is one indeed.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R1/R3/R4
Barcelona-Plaça de Catalunya*

Opened in 1932.
The most central railway station in Barcelona, the busiest one, and of course, also one of its major bottlenecks.
Everything runs on two tracks which share a not very wide island platform.
This means 24 trains per hour in the peaks.

Its construction, to allow trains reach the very centre of the city from Barcelona-Vilanova station (which is better known as Estació del Nord, whose terminus platforms closed in the 1970's and is now a bus station), coupled with the extension of metro L1 to Arc de Triomf (then the low-level platforms of Barcelona-Vilanova station, now the main ones, and known as Arc de Triomf since the 1970's), implied the complete reconstruction of the Catalunya L1 metro station, and so it acquired its peculiar configuration of the railway central island platform, wrapped within the two metro L1 side platforms.

It was a terminus between 1932 and 1977, for all the commuter trains on the Vic line (now line R3) and Manresa line (now R4).
Back then the station and the lines to Manresa and Vic were electrified at 1.5kV DC, and trains ran on the left, with the legendary 2-car class 433 EMUs (the famous "Pingüinos").
This changed in 1965, when those lines were reelectrified at 3kV DC, and trains started running on the right, class 433 being replaced by the "Swiss", the class 436, 437, and 438 EMU's, which ran here until the early 1990's, when they were replaced by the current class 447 EMU's.

When in 1977 the tunnel was extended to Sants, this, once again, implied the complete reconstruction of a L1 metro station, this time Universitat station, which gained an access to the west end of the Plaça Catalunya railway platforms. This particular access was short-lived, though, and has been closed for over 40 years now.
However, passenger numbers soared, as the Manresa line trains were extended to L'Hospitalet, Molins, Martorell, Vilafranca and Sant Vicenç de Calders, and the Vic line trains were extended to L'Hospitalet.

It suffered an emergency retrofit in 1983, as it was discovered it had been built with low quality materials, something which was taken advantage of to massively enlarge its mezzanine, which was heaven-sent, due to the ever-increasing number of passengers.

Something which proved even more useful in the early 1990's, as the Maresme line (now R1) was rerouted to Sants and L'Hospitalet via Clot and Arc de Triomf due to the closure of the stretch between Estació de França and Sant Adrià via Poblenou, this was enabled by the construction of the Marina diveunder, and led to an explosion of new passengers, and the beginning of the neverending festivals of delays in cascade this station (and hence half the Rodalies network) has often suffered ever since.

But Plaça Catalunya station will suffer yet another major upgrade very soon, as it is planned to modify the position of the trains to make it cope better with the overcrowding, and this will imply the reopening of the Universitat access (hence allowing a better distribution of the flows between Rodalies and metro L1, and gaining a new access to L2, which opened in 1995, and has an interchange to Rodalies only at Clot).

With this upgrade, Sants-bound trains would call at the Universitat end of the platform, while Arc de Triomf-bound trains would call at the Urquinaona end of it.








This video is from 5 years ago, but it shows better both the Urquinaona and the Universitat end of the platforms.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R2
Garraf*

Opened in 1913, as an infill station mainly for the freight of the nearby quarries.

It is now one of the least busy stations on line R2, and the only one without fare barriers of R2 south (Barcelona-Castelldefels-Sitges-Vilanova-Sant Vicenç de Calders).
With one exception, summer, when it is taken over by beachgoers (without overcrowding, though), as it is next to one of the nicest seaside towns in the whole of the Barcelona metro area.
It was upgraded in 2011, and fitted with standard-height platforms (68cm), a new underpass, and lifts.
This, however, forgot platform 6, which isn't adapted for the disabled and its access is made via the old underpass, even though every now and then trains still call there.

In this video we can see a coupling of two class 451 EMU's on a service from Barcelona-Estació de França bound Vilanova i la Geltrú.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R2 
Viladecans*

Opened in 1991.
It is an infill station, it was built due to the demand (Viladecans is a big town and had no railway station).
In the event that the section between El Prat de Llobregat and Castellfedels were four-tracked (by now it's just talk), this station would have to be completely reconstructed.
In the video we see a couple of class 451 EMU's rushing past the station on a train bound for Barcelona-Estació de França.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R7/R8
Cerdanyola-Universitat*

Built in 1982 as part of the new line between Castellbisbal and El Papiol and Mollet-Sant Fost.
That line was created to eliminate the freight trains from the Barcelona urban tunnels and the seafront freight line between Morrot and Estació de França.
The station did open to passenger services only in 1995, when a branch of line C4 (now called R4) was created to serve the nearby university campus.
Later on, in 2005, a new line, C7 (now called R7), was created. It originally ran from L'Hospitalet de Llobregat to Martorell, via Sants, Arc de Triomf, Sant Andreu Arenal, Cerdanyola del Vallès, to Cerdanyola-Universitat, Sant Cugat, Rubí, Castellbisbal, and Martorell.
Then, in 2011, line C7 was split into two lines, the new line R7 was limited to the stretch between Sant Andreu Arenal and Cerdanyola-Universitat, and the rest of the original C7 route was renamed line R8, and extended via Mollet-Sant Fost towards Granollers-Centre, creating a line that by-passed Barcelona from behind the mountains.
The station is busy during the university courses, and quite calm the rest of the time, as both lines R7 and R8 don't run very frequently (R7 one train each 30min on weekdays, one train per hour on weekends... and closed on some bank holidays, while line R8 runs hourly every day of the year), something which passengers claim is not enough.
Anyway, in the more or less near future, it is planned that line R1 be extended from its current terminus at Molins de Rei until here, improving the now quite bad Rodalies service in Sant Cugat and Rubí, two of the largest Barcelona suburbs.
Last but not least, a rather big urban development was planned in the area just south of the station, so the time for it being quite calm off-peak is maybe not to last.
The station has been recently upgraded, with standard-height platforms (68cm over the rail surface), new fencing, new lighting, new signs, new fare barriers, and lifts.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R5/R6
Sant Vicenç dels Horts*

Opened in 1912.
Part of the metric-gauge line between Barcelona-Magòria and Martorell Enllaç of the Compañia del Nordeste (then merged with other companies to create CGFC in 1919).
It became owned by Feve between 1976 and 1979, and since then it's owned and operated by FGC.
The line was electrified in 1961 between Sant Boi and Pallejà, and double-tracked between Santa Coloma de Cervelló and Quatre Camins in the mid-1990's, both upgrades including this station.
Aside of the R5 services (Manresa, like the semi-direct R50) and R6 services (Igualada, like the semi-direct R60), it also sees shorter services to/from Can Ros (S3), Quatre Camins (S9), Martorell Enllaç (S8), and Olesa de Montserrat (S4).
All these trains originate or terminate at Barcelona-Plaça Espanya.

The station nowadays has two platforms linked by an underpass (with stairs and with slopes), and keeps the original passenger building.
Both platforms are not linked with each other within the area inside the fare barriers, so, to go to the other platform, one must pay again.
Out of the stations serving the town of Sant Vicenç dels Horts, it is not the busiest, but it is the one that's closer to the old town.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R2 
Garraf*

Opened in 1913.
I didn't say it in the last post, but it is the first station outside zone 1 as you travel south on the R2.
I didn't say it, either, but the village of Garraf lies within the boundaries of the town of Sitges.
So technically, it is a part of Sitges.
And I also didn't say that the station has a half-hourly service, as only the R2 Vilanova missions call here, while the R2 Sant Vicenç de Calders ones are non-stop here.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R2/R8
Granollers Centre*

Opened in 1958 (but works started in 1934!!!).

It replaced the original Granollers Centre station, which was located a bit further north and at a slightly more central point in the town of Granollers, which was abandoned because there were too many level crossings and it was considered that a station on a new alignment, and at the end of a long trench which would eliminate all the level crossings, would be better. It took them a long time to finish, though (with a war in between).
It used to be the place where the lines to Ripoll and Puigcerdà/Latour-de-Carol diverged from the Barcelona to Portbou/Cerbère main line between 1875 and 1886 (although the actual point where the two lines diverged was exactly at the current site of Les Franqueses-Granollers Nord station, the lines there had no physical connection), when a new line between Les Franqueses del Vallès and Montcada-Bifurcació via Parets del Vallès was built, although the line between Granollers and Les Franqueses was maintained, but scarcely used, until 1991 when it was closed down, then dismantled (by then it ran entirely on the streets).

The station has a number of trains, as to the regional trains to Girona, Figueres, and Portbou/Cerbère (which are half-hourly Monday to Friday and on weekend peaks), and also freight trains (both through and originating/terminating here, as it also is a freight terminal), it sees an even more intense commuter rail service, consisting of an at least half-hourly R2 service on weekends (with at least one train every 15 minutes Monday to Friday), with half the trains terminating here from Castelldefels (Monday to Friday) or Aeroport T2 (weekends), and the other half going to Sant Celoni with a few trains terminating at Maçanet-Maçanes, all from Aeroport T2.
It also has an hourly R8 service to Martorell via Cerdanyola-Universitat (not entering Barcelona).

It is one of the busiest stations in the whole of the Rodalies network outside inner Barcelona.
It was upgraded a few years ago, with lifts, new shelters, new lighting, new signs, and all platforms were upgraded but one.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R1/R3/R4
L'Hospitalet de Llobregat*

Opened in 1854.
Located in the centre of L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, rather close to its old town.
Reconstructed and massively expanded in 1974, to prepare it as the terminus of new through commuter rail services as the Plaça Catalunya tunnel was extended to Sants and connected to the line to Sant Vicenç de Calders via Vilafranca.
It is one of the main termini of the Rodalies services, and also one of its main points of disruption, due to the many crossovers constantly happening, even though some of them were eliminated in 2014 during its last and biggest upgrgade.
Since 1987 it also has an interchange with metro L1.

It is the terminus for all the R3 trains (Granollers-Canovelles, La Garriga, Vic, and beyond on the R3 regional services to Ripoll, Ribes de Freser, Puigcerdà and Latour-de-Carol), all the R1 trains (Mataró, Arenys de Mar, Calella, Blanes, Maçanet-Massanes), excepting a Monday to Friday half-hourly R1 service that runs through to/from Molins de Rei, and also to some of the R4 services to Terrassa and Manresa, although most are through to/from Martorell, Vilafranca del Penedès, or Sant Vicenç de Calders via Vilafranca.
It is also the terminus for two regional lines (R12 to Lleida via Manresa, and RG1 to Figueres/Portbou/Cerbère via Mataró).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*<Works>

R1/R2/R3/R4/R7/R8 (ALL RODALIES LINES)*

There's a lot going on, at the moment...
So there are serious chances that if you travel to Barcelona and need to use some Rodalies train, you might find yourself in the midst of a disrupted service.



==================================================

*R1 (Molins de Rei-L'Hospitalet-Barcelona-Mataró-Calella-Blanes-Maçanet)

-Ocata station closed for upgrade works*. Substitution bus between El Masnou and Ocata (but you can also walk, it's not a long distance).
The station is being adapted to PRM (it was the only remaining one on the whole of the R1 not to be adapted).
Works started on March 07, 2022.












-*From April 23, 2022, to February 2023, *all R1 services cut short to L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, that is, *NO Molins de Rei R1 terminators*. That's because of *heavy works at Sant Feliu de Llobregat station*, which is being put underground, allegedly to extend line T3 of the tramway (cheap excuse and wrong timing, if you ask me. They can extend the tram without putting the railway line underground, the actual reason is that they want to eliminate a level crossing by putting the railway line underground, instead of the cheaper and opposite option, to build a much cheaper road underpass. Oh well...). Renfe claims this is because of (necessary, that's true) *upgrade works at Molins de Rei station* (oh, how convenient!), however... these works do not include (needed) elimination of crossovers there, just platform upgrade and adaptation for PRM (grrr).












-R1 services will run every 7/8 minutes during peaks, and every 10/15 minutes off-peak between L'Hospitalet and Mataró, with extra 6-car trains (available due to the works).



==================================================

*R2 (Sant Vicenç de Calders-Vilanova/Aeroport T2-Barcelona-Granollers Centre-Sant Celoni-Maçanet Massanes)*

-*On April 23, 2022, and April 24, 2022, line R2 closed between Barcelona Passeig de Gràcia and Montcada i Reixac stations*.
All R2 trains to/from Granollers Centre, Sant Celoni, and Maçanet-Massanes to be cut short at Montcada i Reixac station (also all R11 trains to/from Girona, Figueres, and Portbou/Cerbère via Granollers).
Passengers will have a foot interchange (5-minute walk) to/from Barcelona at the nearby *Montcada i Reixac-Manresa station on line R4* (which is NOT adapted to PRM, though). This is due to the connection of the new R2 tracks at the new underground Sagrera station, which will include connection of tracks of the *new underground Sant Andreu Comtal station*.

-Subsequently, *on April 23, 2022, and April 24, 2022, all trains to/from Aeroport T2 will terminate at Barcelona-Estació de França*.












==================================================

*R3 (L'Hospitalet-Barcelona-Granollers Canovelles-La Garriga-Vic)*

-Two extra R3 trains per direction between L'Hospitalet and Vic.

-Three R3 trains to/from Les Franqueses del Vallès re-extended to La Garriga (they had been cut short to Les Franqueses due to upgrade works at La Garriga station, which is being adapted to PRM and prepared for the double-tracking of the line between Parets del Vallès and La Garriga).



==================================================

*R4 (Sant Vicenç de Calders-Vilafranca-Martorell-L'Hospitalet-Barcelona-Terrassa-Manresa)*

-*Between 20:00 on April 23, 2022, and 06:00 on April 24, 2022, line R4 closed between Castellbisbal and Martorell*.
The new third track will be connected to the network. Substitution bus between Castellbisbal and Martorell.

-*From April 23, 2022, to February 2023*, all *R4 Martorell terminators to be cut short at Castellbisbal station*, plus substitution bus between Castellbisbal and Martorell. Remainder of R4 services through Martorell station (R4 to/from Vilafranca, and R4 to/from Sant Vicenç de Calders via Vilafranca) to continue, although with possible disruptions. This is because of *heavy works at the Castellbisbal tunnel*, which is being repaired due to its very bad state. Thankfully, the line between Castellbisbal and Martorell is being three-tracked, with the reinstatement of the old 19th-century single-track tunnel, now restored. During these works there will be just one available track between Castellbisbal and Martorell. These works do still not include the 3rd track in standard gauge, which will be left for a later phase.

*







*



==================================================

*R7 (Barcelona Sant Andreu Arenal-Montcada Bifurcació-Cerdanyola Universitat)*

-Four R7 trains per direction extended during peak hours from Barcelona Sant Andreu Arenal to Molins de Rei via Barcelona Plaça Catalunya, plus one extra train Sant Andreu Arenal-Cerdanyola Universitat.



==================================================

*R8 (Martorell-Castellbisbal-Cerdanyola Universitat-Granollers Centre)*

-*From April 23, 2022, to February 2023, all R8 services to/from Granollers Centre to be cut short at Rubí station*, plus substitution bus between Rubí, Castellbisbal, and Martorell. This is because of *heavy works at the Castellbisbal tunnel*, which is being repaired due to its very bad state. Thankfully, the line between Castellbisbal and Martorell is being three-tracked, with the reinstatement of the old 19th-century single-track tunnel, now restored. During these works there will be just one available track between Castellbisbal and Martorell. These works do still not include the 3rd track in standard gauge, which will be left for a later phase.













-some time in *May 2022* (no definitive date available yet, though), *opening of the new Santa Perpètua de Mogoda-Riera de Caldes station*, a new infill station, located between Cerdanyola-Universitat and Mollet-Sant Fost stations.
It is located some 10 minutes on foot to the north of the existing R3 Santa Perpètua de Mogoda-La Florida station.
Railway service in the town of Santa Perpètua de Mogoda will be significantly improved, with new direct connections and reduced travel times.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R2
Barcelona-Sant Andreu Comtal*

Opened in 1854.
Located immediately to the east of the heart of the old quarter of Sant Andreu, district of the same name.
It has a foot interchange with Sant Andreu metro station (on L1) since 1968.

It was expanded in the 1930's and again in the 1970's, with many platforms and tracks, that were gone once the works for the HSL between Bartcelona Sants and Figueres and Perpignan started in 2009 (although there still are some remnants of some bay platforms visible at the southern end of the station).
In the past, many southbound trains used to terminate here, both regional and commuter.

It is seeing its last days as a surface station.
In a few days, trains should start running on the new, underground platforms (see post above).
Or more exactly, covered, as the station is actually in a cutting. 

The station building is the original from 1854 (it's the oldest station building in Barcelona, and one of the oldest in the whole of Spain), although heavily modified through the years.
Its days as a railway facility are numbered, but it looks like it will be preserved (I suspect that because it must be listed).

North of the station, there is one of the main depots for EMU's (not visible on this video).
It isn't visible on the video either, but north of the station there also is the Talgo maintenance yard, still used by the Talgo trains on the Barcelona-Valencia-Alicante-Murcia long-distance services that still run on the classic line.

The station sees R2 trains (Monday to Friday, a half-hourly service between Aeroport T2 and Sant Celoni, with some trains extended to Maçanet-Massanes, plus a half-hourly service between Castelldefels and Granollers Centre. On weekends, it's an hourly service between Aeroport T2 and Sant Celoni, with some trains extended to Maçanet-Massanes, and an hourly service between Aeroport T2 and Granollers Centre), and also regional trains between Barcelona-Sants and Girona, Figueres and Portbou/Cerbère via Granollers (around half of which are non-stop).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R2/R8
Montmeló*

Open since 1854.
Put underground in 2012 due to the works of the HSL between Barcelona, Figueres, and Perpignan (France).
The current station has lifts, stairs, and escalators between the station hall and the platforms, and is adapted to PRM.
The old station building has been preserved and restored, but now has no railway use any longer (I think now it's property of the Montmeló town council), so it's no longer considered a part of the station.
The station can get a bit busy in normal times, but gets overcrowded during the days of F-1 or MotoGP races at the nearby circuit.
When it was put underground they thought about it, and the station hall is particularly large, to try and cope with the crowds a bit (unsuccessfully, the crowds are large, too), besides, the rugged part of the platform edge is less rugged than in other stations, to prevent passengers waiting to trip and fall to the tracks, particularly during days of races, but also in normal days, as the platforms are narrow in places (that's because of the space constraint left by the high-speed line that runs right next, although invisible from the platforms).
Pre-Covid, it had an R2 train every 15 minutes in weekdays (two Castelldefels-Granollers Centre, plus two Aeroport T2-Sant Celoni, a few of which are extended to Maçanet-Massanes), plus an hourly R8 service between Martorell and Granollers Centre via Cerdanyola Universitat. On weekends, the service consisted in an R2 train every 30 minutes (one Aeroport T2-Granollers Centre plus another Aeroport T2-Sant Celoni, some of which extended to Maçanet-Massanes), plus an R8 train every hour (Martorell-Granollers Centre via Cerdanyola Universitat).
There are also freight trains and regional trains between Barcelona and Girona, Figueres or Portbou/Cerbère, but these are non-stop.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R5/R6
Magòria-La Campana*

Open since 1997.
Located under the Gran Via avenue, between the Magòria and Font de la Guatlla quarters of the Sants-Montjuic district.
It is an infill underground station, located next to what used to be the original Barcelona-Magòria terminus of the Compañía del Nordeste line, which had passenger service between 1912 and 1926, which continued as a freight yard between 1926 and 1974 (the original station building, in Art Nouveau style, is preserved, but has no railway function any longer).
The underground station was created when the tunnel section under Gran Via between Avinguda Carrilet and Plaça Espanya was double-tracked.
The current station has an island platform.
Aside of the R5 (Barcelona-Manresa, and its semi-direct version R50), and the R6 (Barcelona-Igualada, and its semi-direct version R60), it has other suburban services (S3 to Can Ros, S4 to Olesa, S8 to Martorell, and S9 to Quatre Camins), and a metro-like service (L8 to Molí Nou-Ciutat Cooperativa).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R8
Santa Perpètua de Mogoda-Riera de Caldes <under construction>*

By clicking on the following image...
*Captrain internacional per Sta. Perpètua de M. - Riera de … | Flickr*
...you'll see a photo of this new station under construction, which actually is no longer under construction, as it's finished, and it allegedly should open next month.
PS: no, it's not in the middle of nowhere, it's in the middle of a park, there are houses both to the left and to the right of it.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*S5/S6/S7
Les Tres Torres*

Open since 1906, put underground in 1952.
Located in the boundary between the Tres Torres and Bonanova quarters of the Sarrià-Sant Gervasi district, one of the wealthiest areas in the city of Barcelona.
S1 and S2 services do not call here (at least, not yet, a likely reorganization of services once class 115 is fully operational will probably change this).
For now, in this station only L6 (metro-like Barcelona Plaça Catalunya-Sarrià), and S5 (Barcelona-Sant Cugat), S6 (Barcelona-Universitat Autònoma), and S7 (Barcelona-Rubí) call here, but this is bound to change before long.
In this video we see one of the new class 115 EMUs entering the station on an S6 service bound for Universitat Autònoma.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R2
Barcelona-Passeig de Gràcia*

Opened in 1902.
One of the most central railway stations in Barcelona, located at Passeig de Gràcia with C/Aragó, the very heart of the Eixample district, and next to one of Gaudi's famous buildings (the Casa Batlló). It also has an eastern access at C/Pau Claris with C/Aragó (and used to have a third access at C/Roger de Llúria with C/Aragó).
It is in a covered cutting. Electrified in 1954. The cutting was covered in 1961.
The station was upgraded between 2012 and 2014 to adapt it for the disabled (lifts, higher platforms, new escalators, lighting with LED's), and had its main hall (Passeig de Gràcia/Aragó) rebuilt and expanded.
It has an interchange with metro L3 since 1924 (one of the two oldest rail-metro interchanges in Barcelona), and through THAT infamously long corridor, also with L4 (since 1973), and with L2 (since 1995).
The station has an intense service, with up to 19 trains per hour in peak hours, consisting on Rodalies R2 trains (it is one of the two stations where each and every R2 train calls, the only other being Sants), and an intense regional railway service, both in the lines to the north (Girona, Figueres, Portbou/Cerbère via Granollers Centre), and to the south (Tarragona, Port Aventura, Reus, Tortosa, Vinaròs, Valencia on the classic line, Mora la Nova, Flix, Riba-roja d'Ebre, Caspe, Zaragoza Delicias on the classic line, Madrid Chamartin on the classic line, Lleida on the classic line). 
The station has only two side platforms, and it is one of the busiest stations in Barcelona.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*S1/S2
La Floresta*

Open since 1925.
Originally called "La Floresta-Pearson".
Even though it is located within the extension between Les Planes to Sant Cugat of the FCC line (opened in 1917), it is actually an infill station.
Located in the far south of the town of Sant Cugat del Vallès, it is also the first station outside inner Barcelona as you travel north on this line, although the area is quite mountainous anyway, so it doesn't really feel very metropolitan, even though it is very much metropolitan indeed.
It also has the particularity of being the only FGC Vallès station which has a part that is accessible without going through the fare barriers, as the northbound platform is also used as a street (pedestrian, of course).
It has a metro-like service, and aside of the S1 services (Terrassa) and S2 services (Sabadell), it also sees all trains on S5 (Sant Cugat), S6 (Universitat Autònoma), and S7 (Rubí) services call here.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R5/R6
Quatre Camins*

Open since 2003.
Located in the town of Sant Vicenç dels Horts, right in the boundary between that and the neighbouring town of Pallejà.
It is an infill station, although it used to be a freight yard of the nearby cement factory.
It was transformed into a passenger station, with a big parking and a new bus mini-terminal for suburban bus lines to/from the nearby towns of Cervelló, Vallirana, La Palma de Cervelló, Corbera de Llobregat, and Olesa de Bonesvalls, which lie all in the Ordal mountains (the station is at the foot of them), and cannot be properly served by railway (and until recently, Cervelló and Vallirana were also infamous for their traffic jams).
It also serves the nearby industrial estates of both Sant Vicenç dels Horts and Pallejà.
Aside of the R5 (Manresa) and R6 (Igualada), the station also sees trains of lines S4 (Olesa de Montserrat), S8 (Martorell), and is the terminus for S9 services from Barcelona-Plaça Espanya.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R2
El Prat de Llobregat*

Open since 1881.
Put underground in 2007, due to the works of the Madrid-Barcelona high-speed line.
It has an interchange with El Prat Estació metro station on L9, since 2016.
Located in the north of the town of El Prat de Llobregat, it is a twin tube station, with an island platform for each pair of tracks, of which lately only the central ones are being used (the side tracks are more used to reverse regional trains by now).
All R2 trains to/from the Airport, Sant Celoni, Granollers Centre, Castelldefels, Vilanova i la Geltrú, and Maçanet-Massanes, do call here.
Some R2 trains to/from Sant Vicenç de Calders, and even some regional trains (a handful) do call here too, but most of them do not.
As for the R2 trains to/from Barcelona-Estació de França, half of them do call here, the other half are non-stop.
It also sees the remaining long-distance trains that still run on the classic line, none of which call here.
Occasionally (like in this video), the line may see freight trains, that's only when the Vilafranca line (R4) is closed for works.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R5/R6
Cornellà-Riera*

Open since 1912.
Put underground since 1985, with the rest of the stretch between Cornellà-Riera and Sant Josep.
It is located in the south of the town of Cornellà de Llobregat.
Aside of the R5 (Manresa) and R6 (Igualada), it also sees services of lines L8 (Molí Nou-Ciutat Cooperativa), S3 (Can Ros), S4 (Olesa de Montserrat), S8 (Martorell), and S9 (Quatre Camins), all to/from Barcelona-Plaça Espanya.
It has a metro-like service.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R2/R8
Mollet-Sant Fost*

Looks like the upgrade works of this station have finally begun. 
They were very delayed, and they actually had started a few years ago, but the contractor realised there was a big mistake in the project, so they had to restart all the paperwork from scratch.
They will include the enlargement of the two eastbound platforms (the ones where R2 trains for Granollers Centre, Sant Celoni and Maçanet-Massanes, and R8 trains for Granollers Centre call) a new underpass exclusive for the station (the current one, although property of Adif, is shared with the street foot traffic, and after the works will become property of the Mollet town council), lifts, new fare barriers, repavement of the platforms, and a retrofit of the station building. And I think probably also the partial demolition of an old factory (although I'm not 100% sure about this last bit).

Source:
*Ajuntament de Mollet del Vallès en Twitter: "Més informació del projecte a: https://t.co/GKAtSU1MtZ https://t.co/lS9kP0MtHp" / Twitter*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R6
Santa Coloma de Cervelló*

Open since 2000.
This is an infill station, it opened as part of the plan to increase capacity on the line, which included double-tracking between Sant Boi and Sant Vicenç dels Horts.
Although there was an original Santa Coloma de Cervelló station, it was located where the current Colonia Güell station is now, so this is a relatively new station, serving the town of Santa Coloma de Cervelló.
This is one of the stations where certain trains are non-stop.
More exactly, here only call R6 services (Igualada, plus their semi-direct version R60), as well as the shorter services S3 (Can Ros), S4 (Olesa de Montserrat), S8 (Martorell), and S9 (Quatre Camins).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R2/R8
Granollers Centre*

Open since 1958.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R5/R6
Europa-Fira*

Open since 2007.
Located between the Santa Eulàlia 2 and Pedrosa quarters, in the south of the town of L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.
It is an infill station, the line had to be cut for some time due to its construction.
It has an interchange with metro line L9 since 2016.
Aside of R5 (Manresa), and R6 (Igualada) services (and their semi-direct versions R50 and R60), it also sees trains call on services L8 (Molí Nou-Ciutat Cooperativa), S3 (Can Ros), S4 (Olesa de Montserrat), S8 (Martorell), and S9 (Quatre Camins).





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R5/R6
Can Ros*

Open since 1972.
Located in the north of the town of Sant Vicenç dels Horts, it is an infill station, created to better serve that town, which in the area surrounding the station is quite dense.
Initially a modest halt with not much more than a platform and a shelter, it was heavily upgraded in 1991, building the current island platform, to prepare it for a future double-tracking which happened some time later in the 1990's.
It is the terminus for the S3 services, and other partial services also call here (S4 to Olesa, S8 to Martorell, and S9 to Quatre Camins).





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R5/R6
L'Hospitalet-Avinguda Carrilet*

Open since 1912.
It was put underground in 1985, like all the stations between Cornellà-Riera and Sant Josep.
Since 1987, it has an interchange with metro L1 (station Avinguda Carrilet).
Located south of the old town of L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.
Aside of the R5 (Manresa, and its semi-direct counterpart R50), and R6 (Igualada, and its semi-direct counterpart R60), all other services call at this station, that is L8 (Molí Nou-Ciutat Cooperativa), S3 (Can Ros), S4 (Olesa), S8 (Martorell) and S9 (Quatre Camins).
It has the particularity of having two island platforms, with two tracks for each platform.
Apparently, this comes from the time in the 1970's when this line was ran by Feve, which at one time seemed to have the idea of closing the stretch between Plaça Espanya and L'Hospitalet-Avinguda Carrilet to eliminate a number of level crossings. Thankfully, that crazy idea never came into being.





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

A train crash has happened.

A FGC passenger train has crashed against a freight train, between Sant Boi and Molí Nou stations.
Looks like the driver of the passenger train has died, and there are more than 80 injured.
One of the two trains would have derailed at the worst time, just as the other train was passing by, the line is double-tracked in the area.

Replacement bus between Cornellà-Riera and Colònia Güell stations.

More on this as soon as I can.

EDIT: *Train driver dies and dozens injured in crash near Barcelona | Reuters*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*S5/S6/S7
Les Tres Torres*

Open since 1906, put underground in 1952.
Originally an infill station (the line opened in 1863).
Located in the boundary between the Tres Torres and Bonanova quarters of the Sarrià-Sant Gervasi district, one of the wealthiest areas in the city of Barcelona.
S1 and S2 services do not call here (at least, not yet, a likely reorganization of services once class 115 is fully operational will probably change this).
For now, in this station only L6 (metro-like Barcelona Plaça Catalunya-Sarrià), and S5 (Barcelona-Sant Cugat), S6 (Barcelona-Universitat Autònoma), and S7 (Barcelona-Rubí) call here, but this is bound to change before long.





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R5/R6
Sant Josep*

Open since 1957.
It was put underground in 1985, like all the stations between Cornellà-Riera and Sant Josep.
Located in the town of L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, in the quarter of Sant Josep (east from the old town).
Aside of the R5 (Manresa, and its semi-direct counterpart R50), and R6 (Igualada, and its semi-direct counterpart R60), all other services call at this station, that is L8 (Molí Nou-Ciutat Cooperativa), S3 (Can Ros), S4 (Olesa), S8 (Martorell) and S9 (Quatre Camins).
Before 1987, the section between Sant Josep and Magòria was via Bordeta (a defunct freight yard which had nothing to do with the closed metro station on L1 or the Barcelona city quarter of the same name), and on surface, and you could see the tunnel portal from the platform (which you can see walled at the end of the video).
In 1987, a new section following a totally different route via Gornal, all underground (the narrow bend as the last train on the video leaves).





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*News

R1/R3/R4
Arc de Triomf*

At last, it looks like the platform extension at Arc de Triomf goes ahead.
This is what they want to do (click on the image to enlarge a bit):








Source (official press releaase): *Renfe retoma la contratación de las obras para la prolongación de andenes a 200 metros en la estación de Arc de Triomf. Rodalies de Catalunya (gencat.cat)*



🔼 🔼 🔼
So, overall, they will extend the platforms from the Plaça Catalunya end of them, to make them 200m long so as to fit in double class 465 trains (5-car + 5-car couplings), which are really needed on lines R1 and R4, and this station is exactly what keeps them from happening.
The problem is, this is going to be very tricky, as the Arc de Triomf Rodalies platforms are sandwiched between the two L1 metro tubes, and the lot of it is rather old (both metro and railway tunnels are open since 1932, Arc de Triomf being actually one of the oldest underground commuter railway stations in Spain).
And aside of the platform extension, they have to relocate the two lifts between platforms and western concourse, because their current position blocks the platform extension.
I'm not sure whether metro L1 will have to close or not during the works... 
The press release says it will cost €3 million, which seems cheap...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*S5/S6/S7
La Bonanova*

Open since 1887, put underground in 1952.
Originally an infill station (the line opened in 1863).
Located at Via Augusta with C/Ganduxer, in the boundary between the quarters of La Bonanova and Galvany, in the Sarrià-Sant Gervasi district.
The station used to be double-ended, with one access from C/Ganduxer (the current one), and another one from C/Modolell, which was closed (merely months after the new underground station opened), and was turned into an emergency exit.
It is a Spanish solution station (two side platforms plus a central island platform), the island platform being the only one granting access to all four cars of each train, the side platforms only accept three cars.
S1 and S2 services do not call here (at least, not yet, a likely reorganization of services once class 115 is fully operational will probably change this).
For now, in this station only call L6 (metro-like Barcelona Plaça Catalunya-Sarrià), and S5 (Barcelona-Sant Cugat), S6 (Barcelona-Universitat Autònoma), and S7 (Barcelona-Rubí) services.





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*News

R8
Santa Perpètua de Mogoda-Riera de Caldes <NEW STATION>








*



This new station on line R8, which is located between Cerdanyola Universitat and Mollet-Sant Fost stations, will open on Saturday June 25, 2022, and will improve connectivity in the town of Santa Perpètua de Mogoda, connecting it to towns in the first belt around Barcelona (Cerdanyola, Sant Cugat, Rubí), as well as to towns on the Besòs river valley (Mollet-Sant Fost, Montmeló, Granollers-Centre) and the Llobregat river valley (Castellbisbal, Martorell).

That said, the station will open at a time where services on line R8 are undergoing partial closures due to heavy works between Castellbisbal and Martorell, so at the moment line R8 is limited to Granollers Centre-Rubí with a replacement bus between Rubí, Castellbisbal and Martorell.

Sources: 
1) *L’estació de l’R8 Santa Perpètua-Riera de Caldes entrarà en servei aquest dissabte - Ajuntament de Santa Perpètua de Mogoda (staperpetua.cat)*
2) *Renfe pone en funcionamiento la nueva estación Santa Perpètua de Mogoda Riera de Caldes el próximo sábado 25 de junio. Rodalies de Catalunya (gencat.cat)*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R8
Santa Perpètua de Mogoda-Riera de Caldes <NEW STATION>*

First train calling at the station, with authorities alighting, and... already passengers alighting too?





Video by Marçal GS


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R8
Santa Perpètua de Mogoda-Riera de Caldes <NEW STATION>*

An image of the station from the platforms, looking towards Mollet-Sant Fost and Granollers-Centre.









Source: *Estació de Santa Perpètua de Mogoda Riera de Caldes - Estació de Santa Perpètua de Mogoda Riera de Caldes - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure (wikipedia.org)*
Image by *User:Josep Maria Roca Peña - Wikimedia Commons *


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*S1/S2
Muntaner*

Open since 1908, put underground since 1953.
Located at Via Augusta between C/Muntaner (eastern entrance) and C/Santaló (western entrance), serving the quarters of Galvany and La Bonanova (district of Sarrià-Sant Gervasi).
It is an infill station, the line opened in 1863.
Since it was put underground, it is a Spanish solution station (two side platforms plus a central island platform).
All trains call here (this means not only S1 and S2, but also L6, S5, S6, and S7).





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R1/R2/R3/R4
Barcelona-Sants*

Open since 1854.
Originally a smaller station with just two platforms (and a street connection to Plaça de Sants and Mercat Nou metro stations), it had an adjacent freight yard that was used to transform it into the main Barcelona railway station (plus a new connection to the metro, to Sants Estació station, this time with a physical conection through underground corridors, the old connection to the other two metro stations was just cancelled as it was on the street, and it became too distant from the current station).
Put underground in different phases since 1967, the underground platforms opened in 1975.
In the video, a double class 465 (5+5 cars) departs on an R2 service bound for Sant Celoni, while a single class 450 (6 cars) arrives on an R2 service bound for Sant Vicenç de Calders.





Video by *foxspain*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*R8
Santa Perpètua de Mogoda-Riera de Caldes *_*<NEW STATION>*_

Another video.
Also including Mollet-Sant Fost station at the end of the video.





Video by *Trenerobcn*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Commuter rail stations in the Barcelona area (Rodalies Renfe + FGC) by number of passengers
Comparison 2016-2019-2020*

Source:
2016: *Anuari DPTOP 2005. Transport per ferrocarril (gencat.cat)*
2019: *Anuari DPTOP 2005. Transport per ferrocarril (gencat.cat)*
2020: *Anuari 2020. Transport per ferrocarril (gencat.cat)*

NOTES:
1) These data only take into account the boarding passengers, not the ones who alight, as, although Rodalies Renfe counts both things, FGC counts only the ones who board.
2) The Rodalies Renfe numbers are rounded by the thousands.
4) In red, increase in ridership of over 100,000 passengers year-on-year.


*Station**nº passengers 2016**nº passengers 2019**nº passengers 2020*_*Owner*_*Notes*Barcelona-Sants14,195,000*15,795,000*🔼8,096,000Adif-Barcelona-Plaça Catalunya12,055,886*13,032,515*🔼6,289,525FGC-Barcelona-Plaça Catalunya9,502,0009,509,000 🔼4,860,000Renfe-Provença8,541,5798,600,410 🔼4,568,523FGC-Barcelona-Passeig de Gràcia5,700,000*5,833,000* 🔼3,013,000Adif-Barcelona-Plaça Espanya5,334,679*5,775,419* 🔼2,749,667FGC-Sarrià3,869,714*4,414,022* 🔼2,432,279FGC-Sant Cugat3,649,811*4,161,499* 🔼2,334,499FGC-Barcelona-El Clot-Aragó3,387,000*3,900,000* 🔼1,949,000Renfe-Gràcia3,354,053*3,626,294* 🔼1,891,798FGC-Muntaner2,782,447*2,855,674* 🔼1,510,455FGC-Barcelona-Arc de Triomf2,731,000*3,797,000* 🔼1,957,000Renfe-Vilanova i la Geltrú2,534,0002,569,000 🔼1,440,000Renfe-Mataró2,411,000*2,691,000* 🔼1,248,000Renfe-Castelldefels2,375,0001,915,0001,017,000Renfe-Rubí2,294,802*2,676,565* 🔼1,628,040FGC-Barcelona-La Sagrera-Meridiana2,057,000*2,982,000* 🔼1,838,000Renfe-Terrassa2,035,000*2,398,000* 🔼1,396,000Renfe-L'Hospitalet de Llobregat2,008,000*2,675,000* 🔼1,798,000Renfe-Cerdanyola del Vallès1,973,0002,069,000 🔼1,021,000Renfe-L'Hospitalet-Avinguda Carrilet1,941,246*2,146,960* 🔼1,184,170FGC-Sant Boi1,882,745*2,016,063* 🔼1,132,258FGC-Sitges1,841,0001,887,000 🔼909,000Renfe-Barcelona-Sant Andreu Arenal1,840,000*2,063,000* 🔼976,000Renfe-Universitat Autónoma1,645,595*1,775,391* 🔼724,575FGC-Avinguda Tibidabo1,609,4301,670,669 🔼697,946FGC-Aeroport1,606,0001,375,000680,000Renfe-Sabadell-Centre1,605,000*1,876,000* 🔼900,000Renfe-Sant Feliu de Llobregat1,587,000*1,811,000* 🔼818,000Renfe-Terrassa-Rambla1,562,709*1,674,904* 🔼912,824FGC-El Putxet1,554,094*1,655,704* 🔼749,010FGC-Europa-Fira1,541,659*1,801,425* 🔼723,463FGC-Badalona1,517,000*1.825,000* 🔼903,000Renfe-Granollers-Centre1,505,000*1,624,000* 🔼835,000Renfe-Premià de Mar1,504,0001,511,000 🔼700,000Renfe-Martorell1,455,0001,328,000656,000Renfe-El Prat de Llobregat1,410,0001,398,0001,008,000Renfe-Gavà1,395,0001,336,000638,000Renfe-Sabadell-Nord1,294,000*1,600,000* 🔼982,000RenfeFGC open 2017Cornellà-Riera1,258,718*1,448,444* 🔼784,434FGC-Cornellà1,232,000*1,457,000* 🔼796,000Renfe-Ildefons Cerdà1,201,869*1,315,149* 🔼649,216FGCL10 open 2019Sant Joan1,163,191*1,311,122* 🔼501,755FGC-Calella1,141,0001,011,000554,000Renfe-Almeda1,125,704*1,313,240* 🔼660,925FGC-Sant Adrià de Besòs1,123,000*1,413,000* 🔼669,000Renfe-Barcelona-Torre Baró1,101,000*1,378,000* 🔼818,000Renfe-Valldoreix1,098,754*1,298,656* 🔼733,164FGC-Molins de Rei1,091,000*1,227,000* 🔼698,000Renfe-Mollet-Sant Fost1,063,000*1,443,000* 🔼726,000Renfe-Les Tres Torres1,058,3251,056,903537,645FGC-Ocata1,045,0001,014,000482,000Renfe-La Bonanova1,012,722891,812467,038FGC-Sabadell-Rambla985,515--FGCclosed 2016Barcelona-Estació de França959,000848,000460,000Adif-El Masnou946,000875,000436,000Renfe-Vilafranca del Penedès911,000*1,032,000* 🔼421,000Renfe-Vallparadís-Universitat905,314*1,182,708* 🔼641,788FGC-Vilassar de Mar893,000*1,177,000* 🔼607,000Renfe-Cerdanyola-Universitat868,000829,000363,000Renfe-Barberà del Vallès846,000*998,000* 🔼537,000Renfe-Sant Josep823,435*940,585* 🔼548,504FGC-Bellvitge812,000844,000 🔼422,000Renfe-Montcada i Reixac-Manresa811,000_1,540,000_466,000Renfe2019 merges data of Montcada-Manresa + Montcada-R2Montmeló798,000840,000 🔼438,000Renfe-Reina Elisenda789,683637,064278,121FGC-Terrassa-Est784,000835,000 🔼564,000Renfe-Cardedeu772,000*942,000* 🔼503,000Renfe-Sant Quirze768,281847,176 🔼471,021FGC-Barcelona-Sant Andreu Comtal748,000*883,000* 🔼470,000Renfe-Pàdua718,780736,287 🔼327,806FGC-Volpelleres717,974*1,065,517* 🔼611,136FGC-Arenys de Mar717,000*875,000* 🔼416,000Renfe-Sabadell-Sud715,000*837,000* 🔼469,000Renfe-Molí Nou-Ciutat Cooperativa714,166751,727 🔼439,531FGC-Cabrera de Mar-Vilassar de Mar701,000691,000342,000Renfe-Gornal675,950697,372 🔼382,855FGC-Sabadell-Nord-682,560412,491FGCopen 2017La Creu Alta-650,362345,723FGCopen 2017Plaça Molina642,663654,002 🔼271,302FGC-Les Franqueses-Granollers Nord640,000*776,000* 🔼438,000Renfe-Sant Gervasi635,341586,116321,593FGC-Sant Joan Despí621,000*918,000* 🔼438,000Renfe-Pineda de Mar601,000546,000332,000Renfe-Montgat599,000631,000 🔼299,000Renfe-Mira-sol584,955*744,762* 🔼422,262FGC-Blanes583,000459,00059,000Renfe-Montcada i Reixac574,000_1,540,000_375,000Renfe2019 merges data of Montcada-Manresa + Montcada-R2Viladecans561,000*1,276,000* 🔼457,000Renfe-Hospital General556,975*751,338* 🔼447,693FGC-Sant Andreu de la Barca546,571*684,698* 🔼438,956FGC-Terrassa-Estació del Nord544,004*731,956* 🔼414,059FGC-Magòria-La Campana539,804626,267 🔼361,559FGC-Sabadell-Plaça Major534,604*1,357,594* 🔼735,116FGCopen 2016La Llagosta533,000563,000 🔼298,000Renfe-Malgrat de Mar528,000420,000198,000Renfe-Sant Vicenç dels Horts498,592*681,596* 🔼419,051FGC-Cubelles496,000586,000 🔼351,000Renfe-Calafell495,000542,000 🔼326,000Renfe-Vic493,000*702,000* 🔼315,000Renfe-Sant Vicenç de Calders489,000*706,000* 🔼428,000Renfe-Sant Celoni487,000*708,000* 🔼393,000Renfe-Manresa484,000522,000 🔼289,000Renfe-Bellaterra481,385532,497 🔼281,327FGC-El Vendrell478,000447,000225,000Renfe-Mollet-Santa Rosa476,000481,000 🔼266,000Renfe-Montcada-Bifurcació468,000550,000 🔼322,000Renfe-Segur de Calafell464,000434,000249,000Renfe-Sabadell-Estació461,483--FGCclosed 2016Canet de Mar458,000*597,000* 🔼310,000Renfe-Vallvidrera-Superior449,950*550,592* 🔼287,608FGC-Llinars del Vallès449,000547,000 🔼311,000Renfe-Sabadell-Parc del Nord-430,385275,141FGCopen 2017Castellbisbal424,000510,000 🔼282,000Renfe-Baixador de Vallvidrera423,704439,858 🔼256,111FGC-Terrassa-Nacions Unides414,830*560,004* 🔼304,178FGC-Martorell-Central413,714491,396 🔼302,022FGC-Peu del Funicular412,885471,034 🔼258,998FGC-La Floresta411,984508,229 🔼282,033FGC-Can Ros402,286*504,719* 🔼320,389FGC-Sant Sadurní d'Anoia388,000375,000135,000Renfe-Granollers-Canovelles386,000*487,000* 🔼281,000Renfe-Parets del Vallès386,000387,000 🔼190,000Renfe-Montcada i Reixac-Santa Maria380,000321,000179,000Renfe-Santa Susanna378,000114,00057,000Renfe-Les Fonts373,814423,774 🔼237,037FGC-Les Planes372,398362,799219,115FGC-Cunit372,000452,000 🔼269,000Renfe-La Garriga336,000370,000 🔼210,000Renfe-Montgat-Nord333,000*446,000* 🔼217,000Renfe-Sant Andreu de Llavaneres331,000372,000 🔼170,000Renfe-Gelida326,000302,000101,000Renfe-Caldes d'Estrac303,000338,000 🔼149,000Renfe-Platja de Castelldefels292,000255,000158,000Renfe-Olesa de Montserrat281,390332,005 🔼212,819FGC-Sant Pol de Mar265,000321,000 🔼173,000Renfe-Pallejà255,775335,421 🔼204,639FGC-Palautordera232,000263,000 🔼142,000Renfe-El Palau218,552289,905 🔼186,205FGC-Monistrol de Montserrat215,057241,670 🔼75,978FGC-Sant Vicenç de Castellet213,000229,000 🔼141,000Renfe-Can Feu-Gràcia208,020*681,541* 🔼367,181FGCopen 2016Montcada-Ripollet193,000212,000 🔼95,000Renfe-Igualada190,784222,297 🔼124,535FGC-Tordera187,000162,00042,000Renfe-El Papiol175,000183,000 🔼96,000Renfe-Martorell-Enllaç165,430184,861 🔼112,209FGC-Piera163,073181,340 🔼100,440FGC-Quatre Camins155,615227,183 🔼138,444FGC-L'Arboç148,000104,00072,000Renfe-Santa Perpètua de Mogoda-La Florida147,000156,000 🔼74,000Renfe-Aeri de Montserrat141,575157,371 🔼25,346FGC-Santa Coloma de Cervelló134,796223,682 🔼130,824FGC-Manresa-Baixador130,086153,191 🔼86,797FGC-Abrera118,455146,587 🔼94,028FGC-Maçanet-Massanes113,000139,000 🔼60,000Renfe-Sant Vicenç-Castellgalí111,727122,697 🔼67,452FGC-Els Monjos109,000152,000 🔼109,000Renfe-Centelles108,000123,000 🔼54,000Renfe-Les Franqueses del Vallès106,000122,000 🔼61,000Renfe-Sant Cugat del Vallès97,000106,000 🔼49,000Renfe-Sant Esteve Sesrovires96,165112,201 🔼54,404FGC-Masquefa96,071110,743 🔼61,220FGC-La Granada90,00091,000 🔼42,000Renfe-Manresa-Alta74,63181,018 🔼45,662FGC-Rubí64,00057,00023,000Renfe-Balenyà-Tona-Seva58,00072,000 🔼37,000Renfe-Manresa-Viladordis56,37975,117 🔼46,730FGC-Garraf56,00058,000 🔼34,000Renfe-Hostalric56,00059,000 🔼31,000Renfe-Capellades52,80861,092 🔼34,199FGC-Balenyà-Els Hostalets52,00058,000 🔼28,000Renfe-Colònia Güell45,90079,889 🔼36,851FGC-Vacarisses-Torreblanca45,00046,000 🔼23,000Renfe-Riells i Viabrea-Breda44,00054,000 🔼30,000Renfe-Viladecavalls44,00046,000 🔼27,000Renfe-Lavern-Subirats39,00032,00018,000Renfe-Gualba38,00052,000 🔼28,000Renfe-Sant Martí de Centelles37,00060,000 🔼28,000Renfe-Figaró36,00046,000 🔼25,000Renfe-Sant Miquel de Gonteres35,00044,000 🔼17,000Renfe-Vilanova del Camí31,75536,402 🔼18,332FGC-Martorell Vila-Castellbisbal31,69061,517 🔼43,157FGC-La Pobla de Claramunt29,52833,559 🔼17,459FGC-Vallbona d'Anoia26,53228,636 🔼14,978FGC-Carretera de les Aigües24,22330,212 🔼17,159FGC-Vacarisses22,00026,000 🔼13,000Renfe-Castellbell i el Vilar-Monistrol de Montserrat17,00028,000 🔼15,000Renfe-La Beguda15,40217,888 🔼8,064FGC-Can Parellada12,89514,098 🔼7,049FGC-Castellbell i el Vilar5,5407,156 🔼3,485FGC-


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*News

R2*

The upgrade of *Llinars del Vallès station* has been tendered for some €4 million.
It will include renovation of platforms, new lifts, new lighting, new shelters (the station's biggest problem, it has only a small one right by the concourse, and none on the northbound platform), a general upgrade of the concourse, and a second ticket hall at the south side (the car park one), which is now free of access and a source of fraud.

Source: 
*Renfe licita las obras de mejora de accesibilidad de la estación de Llinars del Vallès. Rodalies de Catalunya (gencat.cat)*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*S5/S6/S7
Sant Gervasi*

Open since 1863, put underground in 1929 (northbound platform) and 1931 (southbound platform).
One of the original stations of the Barcelona-Sarrià railway (which used to be in Iberian gauge, but was narrowed to standard gauge when it was extended northbound to Sabadell and Terrassa in the 1910's).
Located at Plaça Molina, in the boundary between the quarters of Sant Gervasi and Galvany, in the Sarrià-Sant Gervasi district.
In 2010, the station was connected through a corridor to the next-door Plaça Molina station on L7, up till then they had been two entirely different stations, with their separate entrances side by side, the Sant Gervasi one being the one with the edicle (the only 1920's one that's preserved in Barcelona -there used to be more of them in the metro lines, but they're gone).
Originally the platforms were good only for three-car trains, in the 1990's, as the need for a fourth car became evident, they were extended on the Barcelona end (southbound platform), and the Sabadell/Terrassa end (northbound platform), but with very narrow platforms, which makes this station, whose platforms were already not very wide due to its age, and the fact that the station is on a bend, a bit uneasy to use (particularly for the train drivers).
S1 and S2 services do not call here (at least, not yet, a likely reorganization of services once class 115 is fully operational will probably change this).
For now, at this station call only L6 (metro-like Barcelona Plaça Catalunya-Sarrià), and S5 (Barcelona-Sant Cugat), S6 (Barcelona-Universitat Autònoma), and S7 (Barcelona-Rubí) services.






Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------

